# Pet hates at shows?



## Toby_Zaphod (2 January 2016)

I hate to see cars parked in the lorry park when they haven't got a horse trailer on the back of them. The times I've seen what I perceived to be a gap & am ready to swing my lorry in to find a bl@@dy car parked there. This really annoys when it's a busy show, spaces are at a premium & there is an actual car park for cars at the venue. 

Also at a busy show when lorries are not parked close to each other just because someone wants to tie their horse up alongside their lorry. Then they walk off leaving the horse unsupervised & are feeding a hay net outside the lorry which is contrary to the rules of the show.

I think it's all totally inconsiderate to other people attending the show. Rant over! ;(


----------



## dibbin (2 January 2016)

People (usually kids/teenagers) cantering about the place when the rules clearly say that you're supposed to walk everywhere unless you're in the warmup or in a ring!


----------



## YorksG (2 January 2016)

If someone hacks to a show then they may well have "ground crew" taking their show grear in a car and not want to take the horse into the car park (I've done that at local shows and sis has taken the gear).
I get more wound up about people using their horses as chairs, or putting them in loads of classes when they are not fit enough.
As both a competitor and an official I get very fed up of people who cause classes to go on over time, either by coming into the class late or taking for ever with their individual shows. If I am in a position to do so, then I either hurry them up, or even on occaisions not allowing them in the ring.


----------



## ihatework (2 January 2016)

Toby_Zaphod said:



			I hate to see cars parked in the lorry park when they haven't got a horse trailer on the back of them. The times I've seen what I perceived to be a gap & am ready to swing my lorry in to find a bl@@dy car parked there. This really annoys when it's a busy show, spaces are at a premium & there is an actual car park for cars at the venue. 

Also at a busy show when lorries are not parked close to each other just because someone wants to tie their horse up alongside their lorry. Then they walk off leaving the horse unsupervised & are feeding a hay net outside the lorry which is contrary to the rules of the show.

I think it's all totally inconsiderate to other people attending the show. Rant over! ;(
		
Click to expand...

I'm with you on both of those!
Also horses/helpers stopped in gateways and access points, especially if the warm up is small or very busy!


----------



## WelshD (2 January 2016)

Dartmoor Hill Ponies, part breds and dubiously bred optimistically labelled M&M ponies in classes for registered M&M's


----------



## Red-1 (2 January 2016)

People who are rude or inconsiderate in the collecting ring. 

Those who don't pass left to left, who cut across you, who ride to the rear of a jump as you approach, who whip their horses,who put the jump wayyyyy bigger than the class, then crash through it, those who hang round the entrance when they are not about to go.... I don't enjoy collecting rings unless it is as it should be!


----------



## TelH (2 January 2016)

M+M judges who can't identify the native breeds.

People who let their horse get up your horse's @r$e even though your horse is wearing a red ribbon. 

People who turn up for a M+M class with a black jacket/white jodhpurs/Dutch gag/plaited pony combination and then call the judge every name under the sun for not placing them.

People overtaking those placed higher than them in the lap of honour.

Bad language in the ring.

People overfacing babies. Your yearling who has never been on a showground in its life does not need to be entered in every single showing class it is eligible for; if you only entered one or two the experience would be a positive one, and then you would not need to be 'effing this and effing that' at it when it finally boiled over, neither would the judge have given you a warning for your behaviour... (I saw this at a show last summer).


----------



## Flicker (2 January 2016)

People in the collecting ring, mounted, having a chat.
Pushy parents shouting at crying children (yes, seen it).
Lame horses jumping.
People in the warm up area on really badly behaving horses that they are clearly not in control of.


----------



## Elbie (2 January 2016)

People in the warm up arena standing around! One place we do dressage has an indoor school to warm up. One side of it is open and normally people will stand there to watch. It's a small enough warm up space as it is but people then stand their horses along this wall to chat to those on the other side meaning you have to dodge them! Happens at another venue which has a fenced off area for spectators in the indoor warm up.


----------



## peaceandquiet1 (2 January 2016)

Judges not reading the schedule and not knowing the rules for the classes they are judging.
Selfish parking including the cars mentioned above.


----------



## EquiEquestrian556 (2 January 2016)

Toby_Zaphod said:



			Also at a busy show when lorries are not parked close to each other just because someone wants to tie their horse up alongside their lorry.
		
Click to expand...

Well where else can they tie the horse to tack up/ groom etc? It isn't always an option leaving the horse locked up in lorry between classes, is it?


----------



## Woolly Hat n Wellies (2 January 2016)

People jumping off horses and leaving them girthed up, stirrups dangling, while rider takes hat and gloves off, changes into comfortable boots, shows off rosette, has a drink, etc.

People with red ribbons in their horse's tail cutting you up as though the ribbon gives them automatic right of way, or makes it everyone else's responsibility to watch their back end (happened to me in a collecting ring)


----------



## ElleSkywalker (2 January 2016)

People stropping off  and not completing lap of honour because they didn't place first.  Bad manners and if I were judge would be tempted to take their rosette of them for bad sportsmanship.


----------



## WelshD (2 January 2016)

Flicker said:



			Pushy parents shouting at crying children (yes, seen it).
.
		
Click to expand...

Seen this many a time and mainly at childrens BS classes

I saw one mum threaten to sell a pony at a show jumping show in the summer, she even got the father on the phone to write down the advertisement as she dictated it much to the horror of the child. When the child went in for her round the mum then reeled off a list of reasons why the child wasn't going to 'make it in showjumping' to anyone within hearing distance, it was utterly horrible to witness and not the first time I've seen something similar


----------



## Rlister89 (2 January 2016)

I hate people who ride right up behind you in the warm up even though your horse has a massive red ribbon in it, Said horse then jumps when they go past as you knew he would (why the ribbon is there) and they then have the cheek to get angry with you as you scared their horse - happens time and time again at a place local to me and I've had parents call me over to "discuss" my dangerous horse. He is only a spooky jumpy thoroughbred but it drives me mad!


----------



## Deltaflyer (2 January 2016)

I know some of these have already been said but I'll second them

People clogging up access points. If you are just sitting on your horse then don't do it either in the warm up area or the entrance to the warm up area or the main route to the ring.

People who do some sort of 'chase me charlie' at the practice fences often whacking the jumps up to over a metre when the class is only a 70cm.

People using their horse as a grandstand between each class.

General etiquette in the warm up area leaves a lot to be desired. Why do people decide to tighten their girths right in the firing line of the practice jumps?

People who put their number down for a class and then aren't there when it's their go but when they do deign to arrive at the ring expect to be allowed in ahead of people who've been waiting there on time. IMHO if you aren't there or sent a message to the ring steward if you are having a problem then you should go to the end of the list. This often happens at shows where there a hundreds of competitors and it if they aren't there then the next person should be allowed to go in. These people are usually the ones who've made the biggest fuss about where they want their number put on the board.

Brats who jump their ponies over and over the practice jumps until the poor little blighter has had enough and then bawl when the pony stops in the ring.

When you've Painstakingly worked out which classes you can do without disappearing up your own backside trying to be in the right place at the right time and not have to rush too much between classes and the organisers decide to change which rings some of the classes are taking place in so you end up missing classes which you pre-paid to enter. 

There's a venue I go to regularly where the parking on hard standing is quite tight. People insist on parking at the side of the main access way to the main parking area which is fine if they have a traditional rear unload lorry, BUT, they tie their horses up and glower each time they have to move them when another horse carrying vehicle is trying the access the main parking area. 

I don't mind taking someone along to shows with me in my lorry BUT it does annoy me when they hog the tack area so I can't get my horse and myself ready until they've finished faffing about. 

On the whole though, I love going to shows and I often go alone and have always found perfect strangers to be very nice and friendly. In fact, the last stressage comp I went to I had a major senior moment and forgot my saddle. The organisers were wonderful and sorted me out a saddle, stirrups, girth and saddle pad I could use and let the judge know for me that I'd be out of order, the other competitors were very generous in letting me go after them instead of before so I had a little more warm up time.


----------



## Pedantic (2 January 2016)

I hate all the time spent preparing loading getting there then all the time waiting to go in the ring for me to spend 2 minutes dicking it all up and most likely missing a jump to top it off with just for good measure.


----------



## AmieeT (2 January 2016)

Litter.


----------



## Toby_Zaphod (2 January 2016)

BleakMidWinter556 said:



			Well where else can they tie the horse to tack up/ groom etc? It isn't always an option leaving the horse locked up in lorry between classes, is it?
		
Click to expand...

When you have a lorry you can tack up your horse on the lorry. This is how it should be done. As for "It isn't always an option leaving a horse locked up on a lorry in between classes:, well why not? This is done regularly at BS Shows. Pros do it all the time & others do it also. If you wish you can feed a hay net. I don't see a problem.

Another issue is when there is either a spineless steward or no steward in the collecting ring & jumps are put up to ridiculous heights when everyone knows the jumps cannot be any higher than the class that is currently being jumped. The ring steward should enforCe this & many do not.


----------



## mastermax (2 January 2016)

BleakMidWinter556 said:



			Well where else can they tie the horse to tack up/ groom etc? It isn't always an option leaving the horse locked up in lorry between classes, is it?
		
Click to expand...

^^^^ This. Always tie our horse up outside the lorry as he wont stand in the lorry and even if he did I wouldn't expect him to!


----------



## Flame_ (2 January 2016)

People who park so close to your lorry they've not left plenty of room for tying up, washing off, etc. Fair enough if its a little, busy car park but when there's an entire empty field, why the need to park on top of one another? 

Separating car parking from lorry parking. How are you supposed to cope when you, half your stuff and your horse are on one side of the show ground and the other half of the stuff and your helper are on the opposite side? 

I'm not just being awkward, these actually do bug me! Along with horses tied on really long ropes they can get their legs over, horses tied up unattended, and endurance only - ropey marking.


----------



## scotlass (2 January 2016)

TelH said:



			M+M judges who can't identify the native breeds.

People who turn up for a M+M class with a black jacket/white jodhpurs/Dutch gag/plaited pony combination and then call the judge every name under the sun for not placing them.
		
Click to expand...

^ This .. plus

Judges who don't take time to explain to the back row why they weren't placed higher, whatever the reason.  A half-hearted nod from 20 feet away will never help people improve or have something to aim for.

Riders cutting up, overtaking or running up the backside of the horse / pony in front in the go around.

Mothers / producers / helpers who throw tantrums ringside if child isn't placed.


----------



## Doublethyme (2 January 2016)

Rlister89 said:



			I hate people who ride right up behind you in the warm up even though your horse has a massive red ribbon in it, Said horse then jumps when they go past as you knew he would (why the ribbon is there) and they then have the cheek to get angry with you as you scared their horse - happens time and time again at a place local to me and I've had parents call me over to "discuss" my dangerous horse. He is only a spooky jumpy thoroughbred but it drives me mad!
		
Click to expand...

^^^ This.    I am very conscious I have a big sharp mare who if she feels threatened behind will react.   I therefore put a lot of training and boundaries into her but to be ultra safe I red ribbon her.   She's black so it stands out a mile, I try to ride at all times with consideration to others.   Yet at a recent dressage comp a seasoned competitor (riding club committee type) saw fit to canter a circle right up my mare's backend in a large spacious arena where I was quietly minding my own business in walk off the track as per rules.    My mare squealed in surprise and ninja kicked out, thankfully missing the horse as I swiftly kicked her forward and growled at her.    I did get an apology as woman realised what a numpty she had been but it could have been nasty.

Interestingly this comp (dressage) was full of posher adult riders who really should and did know warmup etiquette but chose to ignore it.   Previous week I'd been to a different club event and was warming up with novice type juniors on ponies who without exception rode with their heads and manners!


----------



## Paint Me Proud (2 January 2016)

I wasnt aware that people look so negatively on tying up outside the lorry/trailer, i always do this, with a haynet, but will be reluctant to do so now as i will worry i'm upsetting other competitors. I have a trailer, and I cant tack up etc inside so have to do everything outside. I also dont like leaving my gelding stood on the trailer at all if i can help it. What are we supposed to do instead?


----------



## Luci07 (2 January 2016)

I am with the "horse off the lorry" brigade to tack up. It is considerably easier. My personal bug bear is people who let their dogs run loose around the lorries. Stick it on a lead or don't bring it. When I bring any of mine, they know they stay on the lorry unless called off and with a lead attached. I do not need the aggro of fending loose dogs off mine. With you guys on the people who use the collecting ring for a chat...I do ask those riders to leave though. It's crowded enough..oh and the person who keeps cutting in when you are committed to a fence...will only do it once!


----------



## Luci07 (2 January 2016)

Paint Myrrh Proud said:



			I wasnt aware that people look so negatively on tying up outside the lorry/trailer, i always do this, with a haynet, but will be reluctant to do so now as i will worry i'm upsetting other competitors. I have a trailer, and I cant tack up etc inside so have to do everything outside. I also dont like leaving my gelding stood on the trailer at all if i can help it. What are we supposed to do instead?
		
Click to expand...

Most people don't care. Keep doing it!


----------



## Overread (2 January 2016)

Jump positioned with messy fore/backgrounds - routes planned that don't take the horse anywhere you want it to for a clear shot - people that blink/hide their head/look the wrong way when jumping. Oh and black and white horses and whoever it is who decided that overhead lights should only be 40watts; that's fine when there is sunlight streaming through the overhead windows, but its a nightmare in winter once the light goes or its a really heavy cloudy day.

And the worst - shows that don't seem to ever stop for lunch!


----------



## Mongoose11 (2 January 2016)

Lame horses, riders who leave the ring declaring (loudly) how the horse behaved like a **** in order to excuse their own performance, parents who are actually addressing the bystanders when appearing to talk to their child, judges who mistake a Comtois for a fat Haflinger and so on, riders who don't cool down their horses, riders who deliberately fizz up their horses to make them appear difficult, riders who bellow at their horses for daring to look right when being led...

I could go on


----------



## NZJenny (2 January 2016)

Grumpy people - it's meant to be fun.

What's M and M?  (not a term we use in NZ).


----------



## nfpony (2 January 2016)

TelH said:



			M+M judges who can't identify the native breeds.
		
Click to expand...

^^^ This. 
The amount of Registered M+M classes I've been in where the 'show pony' types, all plaited etc, win/make the line up, when all the true to type natives don't place at all is frustrating,.


----------



## Overread (2 January 2016)

Oh wait I've got one that's  not photography orientate. People that click their tongues as the horse goes round. I get that the sound is used by many when they ride; but some seem to have a need to click the whole time a horse is riding around when they are not on the horse at all.


----------



## Sugar_and_Spice (2 January 2016)

NZJenny said:



			Grumpy people - it's meant to be fun.

What's M and M?  (not a term we use in NZ).
		
Click to expand...


Mountain and moorland. For the native pony breeds.


----------



## HashRouge (2 January 2016)

Paint Myrrh Proud said:



			I wasnt aware that people look so negatively on tying up outside the lorry/trailer, i always do this, with a haynet, but will be reluctant to do so now as i will worry i'm upsetting other competitors. I have a trailer, and I cant tack up etc inside so have to do everything outside. I also dont like leaving my gelding stood on the trailer at all if i can help it. What are we supposed to do instead?
		
Click to expand...

The thought of it does give me a nervous breakdown after several years of working with showjumpers - we never tied up outside the lorry because you never entirely trust them not to get loose and disappear off across the showground. Not a risk you want to take when someone (who pays your and your boss's wages!) paid hundreds of thousands for the horse!
However, I really don't think most people have a problem with it. If you know your (the "your" is the important bit!) horse ties up happily then why not. My only real issue is horses being left tied up unaccompanied.

Also, I know the OP mentions cars in the competitors' parking. Don't forget these are likely to belong to someone accompanying a competitor who has hacked over. We used to do that when I was a kid - my parents would park in the competitors' parking so we could bring the ponies round to the car which had all our grooming brushes/ water etc.


----------



## Pie's mum (2 January 2016)

My biggest bugbear is people using their horses as armchairs blocking the entrance to the ring. I saw a nasty accident happen where lady came out of the ring, horse booted hers so badly they had to call the vet. I also get really frustrated when people who aren't jumping (just brought horse to show with no intention of competing) monopolise the warm up jump and get cross when you put it back down to the height of the class!
However I will also say I love going to local shows, there are a lot of lovely people and we have a lot of fun!


----------



## Tnavas (2 January 2016)

Pet Hates - 
Judges who do not know the specifications for the breed they are judging
Fellow competitors cutting you up on the inside and eventually bringing the class in closer and closer to the poor judge
Riders using their horses as grandstands
Parents who should not be allowed near their kids when they are competing - we have a pony club mum who was spotted pinching her daughters wrist prior to going into the ring - sooo sad - nice kid too.
People who park with no consideration for others
Competitors who choose not to be able to read - It says 'officials only' on the door so why competitor are you in here asking me where the secretary is - I'm one of the scorers and need peace and quiet.
Schooling whips in showing classes along with flash nosebands - school the horse first! 
Complaining people in general


----------



## Enfys (2 January 2016)

Smiling at all the above. 

As a Secretary, they are competitors who come unprepared and dither choosing classes at the desk causing huge line-ups, we had class lists (with times, judges names, heights, breed requirement etc) displayed at tables with plenty of pens and entry forms - why some people couldn't use them used to drive me nuts.  

I like competitors to have written down their class lists so they can just give me the details.  

Competitors who bitch to me 

"Hey! I am only the Secretary! I have given up my day so that you can have some fun" 
God Knows why  ( yes I do, usually fund raising) because some of you are basically spoiled brats with no manners at all, most of you are lovely and do appreciate volunteers and how much work goes into preparing and running a show. 

I have not only given up my time, but any opportunity to actually watch classes, or God Forbid, try to compete with my own horse/s.


----------



## EquiEquestrian556 (2 January 2016)

Toby_Zaphod said:



			When you have a lorry you can tack up your horse on the lorry. This is how it should be done. As for "It isn't always an option leaving a horse locked up on a lorry in between classes:, well why not? This is done regularly at BS Shows. Pros do it all the time & others do it also. If you wish you can feed a hay net. I don't see a problem.
		
Click to expand...

Why is tacking up in the lorry 'how it should be done'? TBH, I couldn't care less if it's done at BS shows.

OK, so what if we have three large horses with us, in a 3 horse lorry? How on earth are we meant to be able to move around enough to take their off rugs, put saddle on, take travel boots off, tail guard etc whilst squished against a partition, hardly able to breath, with no room to even do the girth up? If there are only one or two horses in the lorry, or it's raining, then I will tack up my horse(s) inside, however, most of the time I will take the horses out, and tie them outside the lorry. 

I truly don't see your problem with tying them up outside the lorry.


----------



## Evie91 (2 January 2016)

I have often parked next to a friends lorry to buy us a bit more space. When taking out three horses it's sometimes necessary to tie outside, swap them round, wash them down etc and can't bear the fact people park so close there is no room to do this safely. Also when it's hot I'd prefer to tie to shadey side of the lorry than to have horse sweltering on board!
I rarely go to local shows anymore - just end up feeling upset and sorry for lots of the horses - overweight animals/riders, being used as arm chairs, bad riding in general - chopping horses in the gob or blocking them, then horse getting a wallop for refusing, horses being ragged round. Honestly it really upsets me - I'd rather not see it, then I can pretend every rider treats their horse well, with kindness and consideration!
I carefully choose the events I go to in the hope of seeing less of the low level stuff (abuse)! No I am not a fabulous rider myself and instead probably worry too much about the horse......


----------



## maisie06 (2 January 2016)

FAT youngstock being placed in classes - bloody disgrace, should be sent home with a diet sheet!!


----------



## catroo (2 January 2016)

Luci07 said:



			I am with the "horse off the lorry" brigade to tack up. It is considerably easier. My personal bug bear is people who let their dogs run loose around the lorries. Stick it on a lead or don't bring it. When I bring any of mine, they know they stay on the lorry unless called off and with a lead attached. I do not need the aggro of fending loose dogs off mine. With you guys on the people who use the collecting ring for a chat...I do ask those riders to leave though. It's crowded enough..oh and the person who keeps cutting in when you are committed to a fence...will only do it once!
		
Click to expand...

I don't mind people tying up outside but hate it when they are left unattended. I've seen so many accidents over the years from loose horses galloping around lorry parks. Most shows specifically say not to do this but some people think they are above the rules!


----------



## Fiona (2 January 2016)

Scotlass I have never had a showing judge give me any hints as to how I could be better placed. I really wish they would. ....

My pet hates are shows that don't have a blackboard or running order, necessitating lots of queuing and bored children,  and those that swop between published running order and a blackboard list half way through the day. (this was an ODE)...

Fiona


----------



## Asha (2 January 2016)

Red-1 said:



			People who are rude or inconsiderate in the collecting ring. 

Those who don't pass left to left, who cut across you, who ride to the rear of a jump as you approach, who whip their horses,who put the jump wayyyyy bigger than the class, then crash through it, those who hang round the entrance when they are not about to go.... I don't enjoy collecting rings unless it is as it should be!
		
Click to expand...

Absolutely this ^^

Plus riders who ride two abreast having a chat in the warm up, get out of the way 

Those rude people who adjust poles without asking if anyone is jumping the current height

Excess use of whips / swearing at the horse.

The


----------



## The Fuzzy Furry (2 January 2016)

catroo said:



			I don't mind people tying up outside but hate it when they are left unattended. I've seen so many accidents over the years from loose horses galloping around lorry parks. Most shows specifically say not to do this but some people think they are above the rules!
		
Click to expand...

I do so agree with this, one that sticks in my mind is a large tb type galloping round with a complete panel off the side of a horsebox, huge gashes on his front legs, didn't stop till he went down hard and broke a leg. 
Wasn't pleasant having to sit on his neck with another, to keep him down till vet arrived


----------



## HashRouge (2 January 2016)

BleakMidWinter556 said:



			OK, so what if we have three large horses with us, in a 3 horse lorry? How on earth are we meant to be able to move around enough to take their off rugs, put saddle on, take travel boots off, tail guard etc whilst squished against a partition, hardly able to breath, with no room to even do the girth up? If there are only one or two horses in the lorry, or it's raining, then I will tack up my horse(s) inside, however, most of the time I will take the horses out, and tie them outside the lorry.
		
Click to expand...

It just requires some forward thinking, it's not actually as hard as you'd think. We used to take six horse lorries never mind three - horses go on the lorry in reverse order, so that horses which are needed first go on last. Then when at the show the ramp comes down and the partition can be opened, giving the groom room to move and take boots off/ tack up. Then horse comes off the lorry and the next horse can be reached. There is also quite a bit of crawling round partitions done by the groom! However, this is generally done with at least one groom, so it is much easier for pro riders and I'm not sure it's fair to expect normal riders, who don't have help, never to tie their horses outside the lorry.


----------



## Kat (2 January 2016)

Shows that don't have a "not before" time for their classes. I hate having to arrive super early in case there are no entries then wait for hours because there are loads of entries, it is why I mainly do dressage, nice pre arranged times!


----------



## Nicnac (2 January 2016)

Would like to see those stating horses should be prepped on lorry putting in back studs!  Yes, we often tack up in lorry for stressage as parking is often tight but not eventing.  I would never take a horse up and down a lorry ramp and have them stand in the truck wearing studs.

As to what drives me mad, most things have been said, but my big bugbear is riders who remove rubber plaiting bands at shows and chuck the used bands on the ground.


----------



## Vodkagirly (2 January 2016)

KristmasKat said:



			Shows that don't have a "not before" time for their classes. I hate having to arrive super early in case there are no entries then wait for hours because there are loads of entries, it is why I mainly do dressage, nice pre arranged times!
		
Click to expand...

Totally, especially in the winter.


----------



## nervous nelly (2 January 2016)

2 which really  annoyed me last week someone in a small but very busy collecting ring who spent 35 mins  trying to get her horse to walk over a pole on the ground it meant 40 people trying to warm up over one single fence. And then later on two children unsupervised  putting the fence up and then back down 4 times I came into the fence and they ran in front of me. They were not helping anyone just messing around I asked them to stop to no avail the collecting ring steward found their parents in the end. 
People walking around a busy collecting ring carrying a new born baby. I mean come on! 
People who are rude to or don't thank stewards sponsors if they are there etc. 
And lots of other things


----------



## ILuvCowparsely (2 January 2016)

Toby_Zaphod said:



			I hate to see cars parked in the lorry park when they haven't got a horse trailer on the back of them. The times I've seen what I perceived to be a gap & am ready to swing my lorry in to find a bl@@dy car parked there. This really annoys when it's a busy show, spaces are at a premium & there is an actual car park for cars at the venue. 

Also at a busy show when lorries are not parked close to each other just because someone wants to tie their horse up alongside their lorry. Then they walk off leaving the horse unsupervised & are feeding a hay net outside the lorry which is contrary to the rules of the show.

I think it's all totally inconsiderate to other people attending the show. Rant over! ;(
		
Click to expand...

like you cars in the lorry area, but also  snobby mums standing on the outside of the arena and when their kid comes past they whisper * come on saw the mouth get the head down *


----------



## rachk89 (2 January 2016)

I do find it annoying when events over run. Bit irritating to find out while i am warming up that my test isn't for another hour almost.

I may not be getting the extreme end of the scale of people using their horses as armchairs but I wouldn't get off my horse between dressage tests. I take only two at once though and they are the same or close levels so time is never long in between tests. But i know him enough to know that if i get off he goes into shut down mode and will get a bit irritable if i get back on. Can deal with it at home but it's not something i will put him through when he goes out somewhere he will be stressed enough.

I get it though if they have been on them for like hours for no reason that is stupid. I hate seeing them showing off their rosette first too before taking care of the horse. I will talk to my parents about it while sorting him out but he gets sorted before me.


----------



## Cowpony (2 January 2016)

Two of mine are people who fail to thank stewards; and associates of the rider shouting instructions in the jump-off. There's not meant to be any outside assistance, and that includes shouting "leg on" or "hold" so the rider gets the right stride.


----------



## ILuvCowparsely (2 January 2016)

also hate it when they get unfair judges who have a set breed/colour they like and wont give others the time of day.

 For example a class for coloureds where judge love show coloured cobs and they got 1 - 8 place and every other colour came further down



 also  where the judge pics her line up and instead of saying * thankyou to the rest so we leave she has us walking round and round even when the lap of honour takes place


----------



## teapot (2 January 2016)

People who park so close that you can't load/unload with a side ramp...


----------



## LadyGascoyne (2 January 2016)

People who deliberately wind up their horses before showing classes and then get angry with the horse when it plays up.

People effectively having a full on lesson in the warm up arena.

Parents who let their children run around amongst the horses.

Personal choice, but I can't stand people sitting on their horses, having a cigarette.


----------



## Elf On A Shelf (2 January 2016)

People with exracehorses thinking that they can do as they please, behave like they please and let their horse get away with blue murder - because it was once a racehorse dontcha know?!? It is not acceptable. They should behave just as well as any and every other horse at the show ground. Yes there will always be exceptions on their first few outings away from racing but bucking, kicking and buggering off with their riders is simply not on. If you can not control at least that part of your horse then take it back home and keep if there until you have done a hell of a lot more work with it. And then take it to a quiet outing not the busiest show of the year!


----------



## merlinsquest (2 January 2016)

Nicnaclaus said:



			Would like to see those stating horses should be prepped on lorry putting in back studs!  Yes, we often tack up in lorry for stressage as parking is often tight but not eventing.  I would never take a horse up and down a lorry ramp and have them stand in the truck wearing studs.

As to what drives me mad, most things have been said, but my big bugbear is riders who remove rubber plaiting bands at shows and chuck the used bands on the ground.
		
Click to expand...

As a show jumping groom we always got the horses ready on the lorry including back studs, up to 7 at a time. If jumping one class we took them out but if jumping again they were left studded up, impractical & no time to do all the studs again & was alwAys fine. I think show jumpers do much more on the lorry rather than eventers who seem to tie up outside. My bosses lorry didn't even have tie rings on the outside.


----------



## conniegirl (2 January 2016)

I once saw a horse have to be Pts because it slipped on the ramp and sliced its legs open ripping all its tendons.
Non of my horses ever have their boots removed before they are off the Lorry! Which often means I have to tie to the side of the Lorry to remove them even if I have tacked up in the Lorry.

So I hate seeing horses coming down ramps without travel boots or bandages or with studs in


----------



## Asha (2 January 2016)

Just thought of another, dirty facilities. There's one centre I can't go to, as the toilets should be condemned. If the toilets are bad, there's no way I would use the cafe. A bit of paint isn't going to break the bank.


----------



## ossy (2 January 2016)

Lorries that park so close to you, you can't even get your jockey door stairs out, let alone tie the horse up outside while I'm tacking up/down, especially when I've travelled on my own!  Having to take off and re-do tail bandages while horse is still in wagon is not an experience I want to repeat!


----------



## McFluff (2 January 2016)

teapot said:



			People who park so close that you can't load/unload with a side ramp...
		
Click to expand...

This thread is worrying me. I'm planning on doing my first ever show (and I'm likely to be on my own) this year and I have a trailer with a side ramp... &#55357;&#56883;


----------



## Clare85 (2 January 2016)

People who ride their horse around the showground all day and never give them any chill time at the lorry. Drives me mad, I want to drag them off!


----------



## be positive (2 January 2016)

McFluff said:



			This thread is worrying me. I'm planning on doing my first ever show (and I'm likely to be on my own) this year and I have a trailer with a side ramp... &#65533;&#65533;
		
Click to expand...

Most people are fine, when you arrive and park just hang about until the next box comes in and ensure they leave you room, you dont need to make a fuss just stand and point at the ramp and they will give you the space you require, although at the last hunter trial I went to last year I was sent into a tiny yard to park, I told the steward I had a side ramp and that there was no space to get it down, he suggested I got the horse off, parked and tied him up to the back, our exracehorse has never been tied up to the box and if I had done so he would have been there for 3 hours as they were running so late, we found a space elsewhere so he could stay safely on board eating hay.


----------



## McFluff (2 January 2016)

be positive said:



			Most people are fine, when you arrive and park just hang about until the next box comes in and ensure they leave you room, you dont need to make a fuss just stand and point at the ramp and they will give you the space you require, although at the last hunter trial I went to last year I was sent into a tiny yard to park, I told the steward I had a side ramp and that there was no space to get it down, he suggested I got the horse off, parked and tied him up to the back, our exracehorse has never been tied up to the box and if I had done so he would have been there for 3 hours as they were running so late, we found a space elsewhere so he could stay safely on board eating hay.
		
Click to expand...

Thank you - that sounds achievable. I did think it was the disadvantage of a side ramp, but like the room it gives her, the fact I can leave her on board and the room to tack up inside if the weather isn't great all outweigh that. It'll all be new for both of us, so baby steps.


----------



## Toby_Zaphod (2 January 2016)

merlinsquest said:



			As a show jumping groom we always got the horses ready on the lorry including back studs, up to 7 at a time. If jumping one class we took them out but if jumping again they were left studded up, impractical & no time to do all the studs again & was alwAys fine. I think show jumpers do much more on the lorry rather than eventers who seem to tie up outside. My bosses lorry didn't even have tie rings on the outside.
		
Click to expand...

We do this as well. I can't understand why others are saying it's impossible?

I'll probably be hated for this but I hate side opening lorries, they take up 3 times as much width as a normal rear opener & it's a real pain at a busy show.


----------



## Bav (2 January 2016)

My local pony club show ground, where the kiddiwinks pay upwards of £8 to enter a 'fun class' such as 'handsomest gelding' and all the ones that get placed are the pony club members on their posh show horses having just come out of three classes winning and getting the overall championship trophy. I see an awful lot of biased judging at my local show where a pony club member will win a class over a better performing, non pony club member owned horse.


----------



## teapot (2 January 2016)

McFluff said:



			This thread is worrying me. I'm planning on doing my first ever show (and I'm likely to be on my own) this year and I have a trailer with a side ramp... &#65533;&#65533;
		
Click to expand...

I wouldn't worry at all, just make it clear. 

Just something I've experienced a number of times with a side ramp lorry and the stupidity of those who arn't aware of their surroundings. :smile3:


----------



## jumbyjack (3 January 2016)

Don't know if this is just local to me or happens elsewhere but a small child (7ish) frequently gets placed in unafilliated dressage competitions. Cute kid, saint of a pony but kid just rides the pattern, pony with head stuck out, kid with no contact at all. Not very fair on the other riders in my opinion and I'm not anti child competitors if they can ride.  I've seen kids as young as 10 do a very good test and have received a deserved placing.


----------



## be positive (3 January 2016)

jumbyjack said:



			Don't know if this is just local to me or happens elsewhere but a small child (7ish) frequently gets placed in unafilliated dressage competitions. Cute kid, saint of a pony but kid just rides the pattern, pony with head stuck out, kid with no contact at all. Not very fair on the other riders in my opinion and I'm not anti child competitors if they can ride.  I've seen kids as young as 10 do a very good test and have received a deserved placing.
		
Click to expand...

The cute kid and saintly pony will get probably a 6 for every movement as the judge cannot give lower if the movement is satisfactory, a 7 for a couple of the movements and a collective mark and they are getting over 60% which is enough to be placed at many comps, it is fair as they will rarely win but are consistently beating the riders who are trying to get their horses in an outline and failing to ride a smooth consistent test, a few moments of resistance in a couple of movements will drop the marks from a 6 to 5 or 4 and this will pull down the overall % and they will miss out on a place until they are more established, child will not be able to progress beyond prelim level riding this way but can have fun for now, dressage is more about your own progression, improving your marks than where you get placed.


----------



## Knockadoon (3 January 2016)

I am a ring steward at shows. People not coming into the ring when called us so maddening. Just one more jump is what they always want. Well, if he can't jump it by now, one more jump is not going to transfer him into a superstar. School at home not in the collecting ring. The night before the fair is not the time to start fattening the pig. The first time I was steward for a lead rein class was an education. Some mothers are so ambitious, pure witches!


----------



## Jazzy B (3 January 2016)

Shows!  Everything about them!   The waiting for competitors who are in another class as well as yours, who always end up being placed even if having only joined the class half way through, fat over weight horses, arm chair riders, lack of collecting ring manners and the ability to ride left hand to left hand, shouty pushy parents, and nasty competitors who should have their horses taken away from them and thrown in prison with the key thrown away after they have shown their complete inability to ride the horse they have over horsed themselves with and then go and teach it a lesson behind the lorry!


----------



## minesadouble (3 January 2016)

KristmasKat said:



			Shows that don't have a "not before" time for their classes. I hate having to arrive super early in case there are no entries then wait for hours because there are loads of entries, it is why I mainly do dressage, nice pre arranged times!
		
Click to expand...

I run a few local shows a year and the best we can do is a 'not before' time. If you take entries on the day (as we do) you have quite literally NO idea how many competitors you will get. For example our June show had 30+ competitors in classes 1 and 2 whereas our July show had 3/4 in each - same class same show just different date! It depends on so many things - the weather, how many local shows are on on that day, how popular the judge is etc etc. Unfortunately there are just too many variables to predict how long each class will take to judge.


----------



## luckyoldme (3 January 2016)

im not into shows, ive only been to one and the experience of watching a beautiful grey having its mouth pulled to bits by a horrible man and this thread convince me there is no need to go back!


----------



## Bexx (3 January 2016)

My biggest pet hate is people changing the height of the warm up fence as you are on approach to the fence meaning you have to circle away! Happened constantly at a BE event later in the season meaning we barely got a warm up before heading into the ring for sj. 
People that don't follow the basic school rules wind me up too


----------



## wench (3 January 2016)

Idiots parking too close to my (rear) ramp so they are in danger of getting their car damaged when my bad loader pulls back at 100mph. And there is an entire car park to choose from.

People being rude in the warmup . Very selfish, but friends that say they will help you with x/y/z, then can't or won't, thus making plans for the whole day wrong.

Show organisers that don't write down directions to the venue properly, so they can be misinterpreted and you end up going miles out of your way...


----------



## cremedemonthe (3 January 2016)

Incorrectly fitted and bad fitting tack, which is glaringly obvious to all and sundry but some judges are either too ignorant about tack or too spineless to "advise" the rider about it.


----------



## Sukistokes2 (3 January 2016)

Ooooo where to start.....

People using the warm up to school, even when their classes have finished. GO HOME! 

Shows changing the running order of classes and not announcing it, so that other competitors don't miss it but you don't know because you are on your own and have been told you have ages. 

As a writer I see loads of very bad fitting tack, stiff and lame horses unable to preform because of it, ridden by stoney faced riders who only see a bad performance not that somethings wrong. I want to hang out the box and scream at them! 

As long as they are not left alone I see no problem with horses being tied to lorries. I always tacked up outside, we don't all have moveable horse palaces and my Lorry has no more room then a trailer. Both my horses are trained to stand there hay net or not.


----------



## equestriansports (3 January 2016)

There are so many children at my local show doing SJ with huge spurs on! It seems to be fashionable to wear a Dutch gag, grackle and spurs lately. It wouldn't bother me if these children had a stable lower leg and used the spurs appropriately. Theyre in and out of the warm up ring constantly, raising the fences far above the class height, then spend ages after their class (where they've ragged their pony by the mouth to make turns) sitting on their ponies. DrIves me mad!


----------



## ManBearPig (3 January 2016)

Though I have never been to a show as a competitor, these are some of my observations as a spectator which make me itch: 

Overweight/obese horses, lead rein ponies with half an ironmonger's shop in their mouths, over-bent horses (seems rather fashionable at the moment for some reason), mouth jabbing, horses that are clearly hopping lame then getting a smack when they won't jump, pushy parents, poor sportsmanship, beginners with spurs on, breed judges not knowing what they're looking at, etc, etc, etc.


----------



## Mike007 (3 January 2016)

Pedantic said:



			I hate all the time spent preparing loading getting there then all the time waiting to go in the ring for me to spend 2 minutes dicking it all up and most likely missing a jump to top it off with just for good measure.
		
Click to expand...

Totally agree, glad I am not the only one. Mostly I dont even notice what other people are up to. There is one exception however that drives me wild and can lead to me hurling abuse at strangers. In hot weather at some events ,they thoughtfully provide a water tank and clean buckets so that folk can top up their drinking and wash down water.Then some complete Minger comes along and lets their horse drink straight out of the water tank!


----------



## The Fuzzy Furry (3 January 2016)

And from the other side (judging of show classes) re: *competitors*

Those who come into the ring late, despite being seen in the car park/box area chatting, even worse with no apology. 
Always happy to let another in if rings clash, but just being late isn't good manners.

Competitors being rude/agressive when presented with a rosette, when they think they should have been higher. 
Showing IS the judges opinion, judges see some things differently to owners, its a snapshot in time. A competitor may 'think' they are the best, but may have overlooked their shortcomings, or their turnout, horses way of going or conformation.

Competitors who ignore the judge or steward when asked to carry something simple out, even a change of rein, or to space out before a gallop.

Competitors using an inside track all the time and carving up the class. No, as a judge we want to see everyone, not just you, thank you 

Competitors (at local level in particular) not reading the schedule properly & entering a heinz57 in a purebred class, then sometimes getting shirty when asked to leave the ring or left at the bottom of the line, or taking a lead rein into a first ridden, or open ridden class. No parent, I don't need a torrent of abuse thanks, try reading up first.

Those also not reading rules and appearing with schooling whips, unsuitable tack, children in spurs etc.

Whilst I appreciate that people make an effort to enter classes, there are some who quite plainly are spoiling for a row if little fluffykins with Amelia isn't first, or if their hairy native-type pony with a long mane doesn't win the registered natives this time.

Some judging is the pits, others not so.
However, its a ruddy unexploded minefield once you step into an unaffiliated ring, many panel judges quake at even the thought of it! 
Give me an affiliated County show class any day


----------



## spottybotty (3 January 2016)

The Xmas Furry said:



			And from the other side (judging of show classes) re: *competitors*

Those who come into the ring late, despite being seen in the car park/box area chatting, even worse with no apology. 
Always happy to let another in if rings clash, but just being late isn't good manners.

Competitors being rude/agressive when presented with a rosette, when they think they should have been higher. 
Showing IS the judges opinion, judges see some things differently to owners, its a snapshot in time. A competitor may 'think' they are the best, but may have overlooked their shortcomings, or their turnout, horses way of going or conformation.

Competitors who ignore the judge or steward when asked to carry something simple out, even a change of rein, or to space out before a gallop.

Competitors using an inside track all the time and carving up the class. No, as a judge we want to see everyone, not just you, thank you 

Competitors (at local level in particular) not reading the schedule properly & entering a heinz57 in a purebred class, then sometimes getting shirty when asked to leave the ring or left at the bottom of the line, or taking a lead rein into a first ridden, or open ridden class. No parent, I don't need a torrent of abuse thanks, try reading up first.

Those also not reading rules and appearing with schooling whips, unsuitable tack, children in spurs etc.

Whilst I appreciate that people make an effort to enter classes, there are some who quite plainly are spoiling for a row if little fluffykins with Amelia isn't first, or if their hairy native-type pony with a long mane doesn't win the registered natives this time.

Some judging is the pits, others not so.
However, its a ruddy unexploded minefield once you step into an unaffiliated ring, many panel judges quake at even the thought of it! 
Give me an affiliated County show class any day 

Click to expand...

Amen to that! Just adding to this re M&M`s and judges not knowing what breed they are. I have had all sorts forwards in M&M classes and no I dont always know what they are as they are so badley turned out, presented and really not to type  Giving feed back to every to every one would take ages when you have limited time for each class and is also a double edged sword, I have had excuses and verbal abuse for pointing out the competitors/horses short comings and ways to improve, some people just can not take any form of constructive criticism so I only give it if its asked for.


----------



## muckypony (3 January 2016)

Oooh I love a good moan about shows - some people these days are just so inconsiderate!

My biggest pet hate out show jumping is when the class is rammed, there is a list of 50+ numbers already down to jump in the collecting ring, and someone comes along and squeezes their number in between two because they don't want to wait. First of all, who do you think you are!? Secondly... Why do the stewards allow this!? I've had people ask me before and they always go to the bottom, like everyone else!

However I do have a few more....

In the warm up arena - people walking two a breast having a nice chit chat, people not passing left to left and getting snooty when you tell them, people standing on the track, people walking off after their round when the arena is already crammed despite there being plenty of room to walk off elsewhere, people whacking the fences up 30cm higher than the class, people knocking fences down and just leaving the ring.

In the ring - people who complete their sj round and just continue to canter out of the ring, people who sit there like a sack of lemons expecting pony to do all of the work, judges who can't tell a Shetland from a highland, judges who place the cute little fat pony with golf ball plaits and a child wearing the wrong gear highly in a registered M&M class, judges who have no better feedback to give than 'it was a hard class to judge', judges that quite clearly do not like a certain type/breed and place a filthy overweight horse above it.

In the car park - people who leave their horses unattended for hours on end both inside and outside lorries, people who let their dogs roam around off the lead, people who feel the need to advise what kind of a beating they would give my bad loader (seriously, do you think I would be standing here if clouting him would work?), people cantering around when the rules clearly state not to.

Ah I feel better now  now I'm starting to wonder why I even go to shows!?


----------



## huskydamage (3 January 2016)

I can't stand all the bitching. Its so over the top.
Shows have little for me these days. being a lanky adult on an unknown breed little pony there's not a lot I can go in, and because we won some jumping stuff years ago (even though I'm now crap lol)I am excluded from any tiny jump courses I might like a go at. About the only thing I like is the gymkana and hardly any local shows do them anymore or if they do people are too stiff to enter so race will only have about 3 people lol (including me of course!) Its all so serious and boring


----------



## BBP (3 January 2016)

Reading all this reminds me why I steer clear! I fail to see how any of you come home with a smile on your face, sounds so stressful. I'm much happier doing dressage, XC and SJ schooling than having to face all the things that stress me out about other people. Collecting rings are my idea of a nightmare.

But when I groomed in NZ (Grand Prix SJ and advanced eventers so a good level) nothing was ever done on the box, everything was tied to it, half of them would lie down and have a sleep next to the box!


----------



## Hokuspokus (3 January 2016)

I mainly compete in dressage and showing so here's my bug bears. I've been out jumping twice in the last year I think so can't really comment on that except for the usual kid who has top Bsja pony and jumps over a metre when the class is only 70cms , then they walk away and leave it at that height. 

Dressage wise, I've been to a venue twice this year for finals. On each occasion the parking has been the worst. On the first occasion it was the middle of summer so I had just done my class , came back and sponged him down outside the trailer. I turned my back for a second to get a towel or something out the car and there was some crazy woman pulling into the space next to me which was no way wide enough for her, she missed my horse by centimetres who by at this point had decided to sandwhich himself against the trailer out of the way. I couldn't even get my front ramp down. On second occasion at said place, it was winter finals so not as near busy. I came back from my class to find some halfwit had parked their car (car only) very close to the back of my trailer so I couldn't get my back ramp down. I was absolutely livid. Car park was empty further back too! 

Other things are- people giving their horse a gallop in the warm up rings,folk riding two side by side in warm up rings, summer shows which have the chainsaw display, shooting games and bouncy castle right next to showing rings, folk turning up with incorrect turnout- only takes a second to check or ask prior.  Bias judges- a dressage judge placed me below someone who cantered around on the wrong leg and completed the transition half an arena after they should've, purely because they had organised the event. Shows which don't split coloured classes by either type or height.


----------



## blood_magik (3 January 2016)

My biggest pet hate has to be people who ignore red tail ribbons - it's there for a reason, not because I wanted to make my horse look pretty.


----------



## windand rain (3 January 2016)

Pet hates for dressage biased judging when a bucking, galloping, spooking, no rythm warmblood wins the intro class because the rest of the class is natives and coloured cobs most of which are beautifully rythmical if not touching their chins to their chest/ Overbent obviously pessoaed to death dressage horses dragging themselves along on their forehand with connections shouting how on the bit they are. Rubbish

Showing lack of knowledge of class by stewards and judges once had a pony in a registered M and M class that had 17 entries only 4 of which could even closely resemble natives the rest were coloured cobs, pony club ponies and arabs fortunately the judge in this case was good enough to have the 4 in the first 4 places but I have seen a plaited pba win a native class before now now that was an eye opener.

Busy warm up arenas with people sitting on horses especially at the WHP at the county shows where a small warm up is the entrance to the ring horses cutting up others have seen some pretty severe injuries caused by this

Show jumping fences whacked up too high in the warm up badly behaved horses bucking and rearing in a small area then blaming everyone else when the kids on ponies panic and race out of the arena usually taking the big silly beasts with them at a gallop


----------



## Enfys (3 January 2016)

wench said:



			Show organisers that don't write down directions to the venue properly, so they can be misinterpreted and you end up going miles out of your way...
		
Click to expand...

But surely, anyone would include finding out exactly where they are going in their show preparation beforehand? If directions were not clear then get hold of the Secretary and ask, and point out the fact so that next time they make it more clear. 


On the other hand, I do admit that sometimes a field in the middle of nowhere isn't always easy to find, when I was involved with show organisation our directions were explicit from both ways, and volunteers spent hours driving around, both putting up, and later removing,  ' XYZ show. 1st right ---> ' etc signs.


----------



## Enfys (3 January 2016)

As for litter, some people are just lazy sods, even with trash bags everywhere. No respect, I wonder what their home yards are like! 

I used to do next day clean up and found any number of things. Money (OK, I have to admit that was an incentive for volunteering  ) , plenty of muck, shoes, complete stud boxes, expensive boots (horse and human) rugs, once an entire picnic basket, often lawn chairs, and once even a very nice double bridle (which the owners did come and collect)  

As secretary I very rarely got any calls asking about lost items after a show.


----------



## TelH (3 January 2016)

spottybotty said:



			Amen to that! Just adding to this re M&M`s and judges not knowing what breed they are. I have had all sorts forwards in M&M classes and no I dont always know what they are as they are so badley turned out, presented and really not to type  Giving feed back to every to every one would take ages when you have limited time for each class and is also a double edged sword, I have had excuses and verbal abuse for pointing out the competitors/horses short comings and ways to improve, some people just can not take any form of constructive criticism so I only give it if its asked for.
		
Click to expand...

My own experience of dodgy M+M judging was one particular judge who was adamant that my Forester was a Welsh sec B because she is branded with the letter B in a circle on her saddle area! While I accept my Forester is not HOYS standard, she has been placed every time out at county level so I think she is a fairly acceptable example of the breed and as such distinguishable from a similar standard Welsh sec B  

I've also seen a M+M judge who did not know that miniature horses and Shetlands were not the same thing. Lucky for me I had left my Shettie at home that day and someone else was on the receiving end of that one. And another one, after pulling the pony in first... 'That's a cracking example of a Welsh sec D'. Competitor... 'Thank you but he's a Dales...'  
And there are the ones who want to split small and large M+M into under 13.2hh and over 13.2hh instead of by the actual breeds- by that logic my 13.2hh Forester is a small breed.

I might also add that I have also seen many very experienced and knowledgeable M+M judges, they aren't all bad


----------



## Enfys (3 January 2016)

Hokuspokus said:



			summer shows which have the chainsaw display, shooting games and bouncy castle right next to showing rings,
		
Click to expand...

What's wrong with that? 

Showgrounds have limited space and most horses look around and go "Meh ..." and if they don't the first time, they will next time.


----------



## Clannad48 (3 January 2016)

So sad but ALL of the above, one reason why we have given up dressage, showjumping etc and now compete at Endurance, with people who are friendly, happy and very helpful.


----------



## Deltaflyer (3 January 2016)

Seeing breed classes seem to be a hot topic here, I used to have an Arab X Welsh D who was registered PBA. I used to show her in hand and ridden in registered PBA classes and she always got placed. She was very pretty, had a lot of presence, and very polite in the ring. 

On one occasion I took her in to a Arab/PBA in hand class and she was the only horse in the class who looked remotely arab-y. The rest, quite frankly looked like chestnut cobs with long manes and tails. Now, I'm not one of those who sulk if I don't get placed, I'm competitive, but a good sport, but she came last in this class and I wasn't overly amused. Turned out that the three highest places were give to friends and family members of the judge (it was an local unaffiliated show). Justice prevailed though because the following week I entered a ridden class and beat that particular judge who'd entered on her Pure bred stallion (Snigger).

Another occasion a friend of mine took her bay TB mare in to a riding horse class. This mare was the most true to type and quite frankly, gave the best show and behaved the best. The others were either too heavy for a riding horse class, a couple of them bucked, one reared and some of the others were just stuffy and lazy. My friend's horse came last. ALL the other horses in the class were grey!

So, its judges who can't be impartial that is another of my pet hates. It happens so often at dressage. A horse going abysmally will get a good score because the judge knows it and knows it can go better.  Sorry, they're supposed to judge what they see on the day.

Oh, just one more. Unaffiliated SJ classes with plenty of entrants where they DON'T split horses and ponies (As stated they will on the schedule). 

On balance though, I like going to shows, I'm hugely competitive, love showing my lovely boy off and just like to get out and about.


----------



## Tiddlypom (3 January 2016)

Getting an early time for BD (not a problem) and arriving at the showground 1.5 hours beforehand to find the gates locked and no one around until 40 minutes to go.


----------



## Nappy Croc (3 January 2016)

People (complete with dogs, baby's, prams and toddlers) wandering through the warm up, and then congrating at the entrance to it/another ring. My horse is perfectly reasonably behaved but he does tend to come in and go out with some gusto, your buggy with attached terrier in the middle of the path might get squashed, especially as you are looking the other way.


----------



## little_critter (3 January 2016)

Tiddlypom said:



			Getting an early time for BD (not a problem) and arriving at the showground 1.5 hours beforehand to find the gates locked and no one around until 40 minutes to go.
		
Click to expand...

Yes I've had that. I like to get to the show fairly early to allow good time to warm up etc. I usually compete on my own so needed to do all signing in etc before I got my pony out the trailer. 
I arrive about 45 mins before the class starts (not stupidly early I would have thought given people need time to tack up and warm up) the secretaries cabin is locked, no one around. 
Eventually someone turns up and I clearly look a little flustered, she says "oh it's ok, the first one isn't on until 9am". I replied," yes that's me, I'm first on and need to get ready and warmed up. "


----------



## Pearlsasinger (3 January 2016)

Cowpony said:



			Two of mine are people who fail to thank stewards; and associates of the rider shouting instructions in the jump-off. There's not meant to be any outside assistance, and that includes shouting "leg on" or "hold" so the rider gets the right stride.
		
Click to expand...




The Xmas Furry said:



			And from the other side (judging of show classes) re: *competitors*

Those who come into the ring late, despite being seen in the car park/box area chatting, even worse with no apology. 
Always happy to let another in if rings clash, but just being late isn't good manners.

Competitors being rude/agressive when presented with a rosette, when they think they should have been higher. 
Showing IS the judges opinion, judges see some things differently to owners, its a snapshot in time. A competitor may 'think' they are the best, but may have overlooked their shortcomings, or their turnout, horses way of going or conformation.

Competitors who ignore the judge or steward when asked to carry something simple out, even a change of rein, or to space out before a gallop.

Competitors using an inside track all the time and carving up the class. No, as a judge we want to see everyone, not just you, thank you 

Competitors (at local level in particular) not reading the schedule properly & entering a heinz57 in a purebred class, then sometimes getting shirty when asked to leave the ring or left at the bottom of the line, or taking a lead rein into a first ridden, or open ridden class. No parent, I don't need a torrent of abuse thanks, try reading up first.

Those also not reading rules and appearing with schooling whips, unsuitable tack, children in spurs etc.

Whilst I appreciate that people make an effort to enter classes, there are some who quite plainly are spoiling for a row if little fluffykins with Amelia isn't first, or if their hairy native-type pony with a long mane doesn't win the registered natives this time.

Some judging is the pits, others not so.
However, its a ruddy unexploded minefield once you step into an unaffiliated ring, many panel judges quake at even the thought of it! 
Give me an affiliated County show class any day 

Click to expand...



All of this^^^^^^

Plus;

 SJers who think that they have a right to fill up the WH collecting ring because their own has too many riders in.  

WH competitors who think it is the same as SJ and moan because they can't just put their number down and disappear for half an hour - and who haven't bothered to find out what the correct WH turnout is.

And at local shows, those who bring their youngsters/inexpereinced horses to show them the ground/atmosphere without paying an entry fee.  Fair eniough if you don't want to actually enter a class don't but just remember that if every-one came to the ground without entering a class, there would be no show, so think about entering a class, paying the entry fgee and then withdrawing.
Those who just don't turn up without telling the secretary/steward, so that the class waits for them

Those who are eligible for a Championship but have decided to go home wihout telling the secretary/steward, so that calls are put out for them and every-one else is kept waiting.


----------



## rachk89 (3 January 2016)

On the topic of people placing in wrong places I have a good one that involved me in dressage. Was just intro level but I forgot a movement at one point yet the judge gave me a 4 for it because he thought I had attempted it but not properly. I actually said to him that he should have given me zero for it haha. I didn't win though I got 2nd out of 3 people (small class haha) and i think the person who got 3rd got lost so wasn't so bad. I did realise straight away that I forgot tthough as I remember swearing and calling myself an idiot. I have never made a mistake like that before in a test but it was my first test on my own horse so i was nervous.

To be fair on the judge too once i told him i did forget he did say that he should have given me zero then but ah well.


----------



## The Fuzzy Furry (3 January 2016)

One of our local shows now bans any horse to be unboxed unless it has a valid competitor number on the handler or rider, they explicitly say every equine must be entered for a class. 
This is after having quite a number of eejits just turnng up to do their own versions of chase me charlie over practice jumps or mowing people over by endlessly charging around.
Brilliantly policed by a rather forceful pair of horsey mums!
Word seems to have got round, its a much nicer place to visit these days


----------



## Tnavas (3 January 2016)

Pet hate as a show organiser.
Leaving dung behind, please pick it up and either place in the designated area or take it home.

People who either don't read the rules, or chose to ignore them. The schedule said Official Pony Club uniform, ie white shirt, club tie and sweater, not a short sleeved shirt!

People who seem incapable of filling out the simplest of entry forms

People who don't consider the close of entry date applies to them and get ****** when you decline their entry, catalogue has already gone to print.


----------



## YorksG (3 January 2016)

Those competitors and their connections who assume that the judge is biased against them, or towards others, because they were placed lower down the rankings than they thought they should be. Competitors who treat stewards and judges as if they are "staff" and then behave rudely towards them. Those competitors who when you point out, in the collecting ring, that their turnout is  incorrect, are rude, go into the ring and then have to leave again  and are then even ruder!
People who don't wear their number in the collecting ring for the WH, how is the steward supposed to know that they are there?
Competitors who have been asked to do a short show, meandering round and round in some form of trot, then people wonder why the class runs on


----------



## Harlequin_ (3 January 2016)

WelshD said:



			Dartmoor Hill Ponies, part breds and dubiously bred optimistically labelled M&M ponies in classes for registered M&M's
		
Click to expand...

How do they get allowed in? Even I know Missy wouldn't be suitable for M&M classes!!


----------



## Walrus (3 January 2016)

Lack of hairnet use!! Loose flappy hair sticking out of hats looks awful. A hairnet is quite possibly the cheapest thing that you can add to a show outfit that makes the most difference to overall appearance! At our local show I'm half tempted to take a bagful and hand the flipping things out!!!


----------



## spookypony (3 January 2016)

NZJenny said:



			Grumpy people - it's meant to be fun.

What's M and M?  (not a term we use in NZ).
		
Click to expand...

Chocolate-covered peanuts.


----------



## spookypony (3 January 2016)

To all those people disconcerted by tying up outside a lorry, you've clearly never been to an endurance event... 

At other comps:
---people that assume the steward knows who they are
---people that assume the steward will give them special treatment because of who they are
---people that assume that horse height and/or quantity of Swarovski crystals gives them special allowances for ignoring collecting ring rules or making rude comments to competitors on less tall/blingy animals
---people with a PRAM in the collecting ring (yes, really. At Area finals.)
---dressage judges that resist the steward's efforts to run the rings with German efficiency (said tongue-in-cheek)


----------



## bearTessy (3 January 2016)

Family and friends of competitor loudly ripping to shreds ( ring side)  other competitors in the same class . Many of which were little children on ponies they had turned out themselves giving it a good go ....

Those who are high and mighty and therefore feel they do not need to use Lorry parking and instead drive through the show field and park ringside causing havoc on the way ... But hey saves them walking right ? 

People who just don't make the effort , why enter a class on your horse that you haven't bothered to present properly , dirty feathers , plaited mane in a cobs class and without a hair net or  appropriate coloured jodhpurs and then complain and be out right rude to all other competitions and the poor steward .


----------



## Paint Me Proud (3 January 2016)

From personal experience - dressage judges who appear to just make up any old rubbish and give out random scores that dont match in any way to the test you have just ridden (ie. low marks when a movement 'wasnt shown' when spectators confirmed after that they had definitely seen me do it, and really high marks for movements that were cocked up completely!)

Only other thing really is people not paying attention in the jumping warm up and crossing in front of you as you go in for the practice jump or loitering behind it - for pity sake just get out of the way!!


----------



## peaceandquiet1 (3 January 2016)

Hokuspokus have been there with the chainsaw display and being beaten by someone on the wrong leg in a best rider class, the chainsaws were deafening and spoiled the class for the competitors judge steward and ponies, the result was turned upside down causing an ineligible pony to win the class because it coped the best.

Everyone expects distractions at agricultural shows but some cross the line!


----------



## AdorableAlice (3 January 2016)

ossy said:



			Lorries that park so close to you, you can't even get your jockey door stairs out, let alone tie the horse up outside while I'm tacking up/down, especially when I've travelled on my own!  Having to take off and re-do tail bandages while horse is still in wagon is not an experience I want to repeat!
		
Click to expand...

That is the normal at the NEC for Hoys.


----------



## peaceandquiet1 (3 January 2016)

And i hate seeing people sitting about on their animals never resting them or loosening the girth or ever praising /rewarding them!


----------



## Tobiano (3 January 2016)

oh dear we do sound a grumpy lot! But a lot of these comments do resonate!

I don't go to many shows,  and then only to little local ones to do the fun classes, but I do get cross when a pretty but badly-behaved horse gets highly placed in the family pony / family horse class.

Other than that I HATE to see people loading their horses using aggression whether physical or vocal, and people wearing spurs who can't control their lower leg.


----------



## Hokuspokus (3 January 2016)

horsemadmum1 said:



			Hokuspokus have been there with the chainsaw display and being beaten by someone on the wrong leg in a best rider class, the chainsaws were deafening and spoiled the class for the competitors judge steward and ponies, the result was turned upside down causing an ineligible pony to win the class because it coped the best.

Everyone expects distractions at agricultural shows but some cross the line!
		
Click to expand...

This was a few years ago now, and said I would never go back to that show. Pony went from a saint into spinning and trying to bog off at one side of the arena, I ended up leaving the class. I had heard that there was various complaints from it last year, I'm sure it was next to a kids showing class and a lot ended up spooking and kids falling off.


----------



## AdorableAlice (3 January 2016)

The Xmas Furry said:



			And from the other side (judging of show classes) re: *competitors*

Those who come into the ring late, despite being seen in the car park/box area chatting, even worse with no apology. 
Always happy to let another in if rings clash, but just being late isn't good manners.

Competitors being rude/agressive when presented with a rosette, when they think they should have been higher. 
Showing IS the judges opinion, judges see some things differently to owners, its a snapshot in time. A competitor may 'think' they are the best, but may have overlooked their shortcomings, or their turnout, horses way of going or conformation.

Competitors who ignore the judge or steward when asked to carry something simple out, even a change of rein, or to space out before a gallop.

Competitors using an inside track all the time and carving up the class. No, as a judge we want to see everyone, not just you, thank you 

Competitors (at local level in particular) not reading the schedule properly & entering a heinz57 in a purebred class, then sometimes getting shirty when asked to leave the ring or left at the bottom of the line, or taking a lead rein into a first ridden, or open ridden class. No parent, I don't need a torrent of abuse thanks, try reading up first.

Those also not reading rules and appearing with schooling whips, unsuitable tack, children in spurs etc.

Whilst I appreciate that people make an effort to enter classes, there are some who quite plainly are spoiling for a row if little fluffykins with Amelia isn't first, or if their hairy native-type pony with a long mane doesn't win the registered natives this time.

Some judging is the pits, others not so.
However, its a ruddy unexploded minefield once you step into an unaffiliated ring, many panel judges quake at even the thought of it! 
Give me an affiliated County show class any day 

Click to expand...

Spot on.

Here are a few of my experiences as a judge at local level - remember that it is my time for free, all day.

'Madam your horse is unlevel, I must ask you to leave the ring' - it is always like this, what's your problem. (novice hunter)

'Sir, I cannot allow you to continue and I will not allow my ride judge to get on your horse' - it is only bucking for fun madam - (open hunter)

A riding horse that napped in the collecting ring, standing upright and was led into the ring, went round once and napped at the entrance again.  I sent it out.  The owner then gave me grief when I came out of the ring between classes for a drink.

A couple of funny moments.  Open hunter class, I had a lovely big stamp in first and I heard the rider tell my ride judge not to canter towards the two hedges that were the boundaries of the ring.

Another was a post show discussion on facebook regarding my decision to put a coloured cob as ridden supreme.  It is well known that I am not a fan of coloured horses.  Regardless of colour he was the most correct conformationally, gave the best ride, had the most presence and deserved his supreme.

In the main I get good feedback, but it is impossible to please everyone and it should be remembered that at lower levels judges give up their time for free.


----------



## rachk89 (3 January 2016)

AdorableAlice said:



			'Sir, I cannot allow you to continue and I will not allow my ride judge to get on your horse' - it is only bucking for fun madam - (open hunter)
		
Click to expand...

See now thats why I am a bit iffy about putting my horse forward for ridden shows like that. He is a lovely horse to ride, for women. But when you put a man on him its 50/50 on whether he will try and throw the poor bloke off. To be fair on him, he has only ever tried to throw one guy off and he did get better with him and the other man who rode him he just stamped his hooves at me a bit for allowing it to happen.

I'm not overly sure he would be liked either as his movement is pretty powerful and not overly comfortable because of that. His conformation is good and I've been told by a person who does judging for hunters that he would be good for a lightweight hunter show, but I dunno. Might try for fun, but based on everyone's experiences I might not. 

On the trailers issue, I dont get why anyone would leave their horses unattended while tied up. I have made it clear to my parents that whenever we take Harley out, someone has to stay with him at all times.

Whenever I steward at the dressage/jumping competitions at my current yard, I run the times like clockwork which people probably find annoying. I even tell them when they have 5mins to go before their test/course and usually have to ask outside people who they are as they never say. Bit annoying but they probably think everyone knows them as they come across all the time.


----------



## conniegirl (4 January 2016)

rachk89 said:



			See now thats why I am a bit iffy about putting my horse forward for ridden shows like that. He is a lovely horse to ride, for women. But when you put a man on him its 50/50 on whether he will try and throw the poor bloke off. To be fair on him, he has only ever tried to throw one guy off and he did get better with him and the other man who rode him he just stamped his hooves at me a bit for allowing it to happen.

I'm not overly sure he would be liked either as his movement is pretty powerful and not overly comfortable because of that. His conformation is good and I've been told by a person who does judging for hunters that he would be good for a lightweight hunter show, but I dunno. Might try for fun, but based on everyone's experiences I might not. 

On the trailers issue, I dont get why anyone would leave their horses unattended while tied up. I have made it clear to my parents that whenever we take Harley out, someone has to stay with him at all times.

Whenever I steward at the dressage/jumping competitions at my current yard, I run the times like clockwork which people probably find annoying. I even tell them when they have 5mins to go before their test/course and usually have to ask outside people who they are as they never say. Bit annoying but they probably think everyone knows them as they come across all the time.
		
Click to expand...

Please don't ever put your horse forwards for a ride judge until it is safe to be ridden by one!
Ride judges have lives, families and careers too and riding horses that owners know might throw them is a good way for a judge to get badly hurt


----------



## Embo (4 January 2016)

I don't have an issue with horses tied outside boxes for preparation, but don't like to see them unattended. 

With eventing, there tends to be a few 'costume changes' with not that much time in-between phases so it's much easier to tie to the outside, rather than 2 ramps up and down (usually go in a trailer). However, the horse will stay on whilst we check in and only come off when needed to start getting ready, and will go back on after cooling down/washing off if we intend to stay for a little while before we set off home.

One thing that does annoy me is people that follow you to the fence in SJ warm up. For whatever reason they do it. Leave a safe distance between horses and make sure the person in front of you lands safely and is away before you come to a fence! Had this happen a few times.

And people that pay no attention if you shout you are going to jump a fence. Then they cut in front of you on the approach or ride/stop on the landing side.


----------



## nikkimariet (4 January 2016)

Horses tied to sides of vehicles left unattended. Gets my goat an unbelievable amount.


----------



## peaceandquiet1 (4 January 2016)

Hokuspokus said:



			This was a few years ago now, and said I would never go back to that show. Pony went from a saint into spinning and trying to bog off at one side of the arena, I ended up leaving the class. I had heard that there was various complaints from it last year, I'm sure it was next to a kids showing class and a lot ended up spooking and kids falling off.
		
Click to expand...

Our pony (age 21, seasoned competitor) was stressed out for the rest of the day and had diarrhoea (he is grey so very noticeable) after this class and even though they turned it off he was not his usual self all day. In his afternoon class the judge remarked that he seemed unsetttled and it cost him the class-both classes, actually. it was just too much. Took him to another show the day after where it was quiet and he was back to normal. Huge show where there were plenty of other places to put such a display.


----------



## peaceandquiet1 (4 January 2016)

nikkimariet said:



			Horses tied to sides of vehicles left unattended. Gets my goat an unbelievable amount.
		
Click to expand...

Agree, have caught many horses at shows who got loose having been left unattended.


----------



## applecart14 (4 January 2016)

horsemadmum1 said:



			Agree, have caught many horses at shows who got loose having been left unattended.
		
Click to expand...

Sadly we don't all have grooms and have to leave our horses unattended.  And even though they appear to be unnattended they are constantly watched from a window somewhere on the show ground.  My pet hate is at affiliated events and those people who shout at their grooms "get the grey out of the lorry" or "can you tack up the bay mare". It drives me mad as I feel so sad that these horses aren't called by their actual names, just referred to by their sex and colour.


----------



## moonpig100 (4 January 2016)

People who are late coming in the ring. The schedule has been out for months the start time has NOT changed - we have been walking round and round for 20 minutes waiting for you - get your last a**e out of bed earlier! if we can be on time so can you.


----------



## windand rain (4 January 2016)

From observation not experience I hate to see biased judging might be me but watching is a great learning curve and you can if you go often enough predict the class result by the entries before they even enter the ring. Local showing is a game not a true reflection of the quality of ponies forward and yes it is more often than not a fair result at the end of the day. Listened at the side of the ring one day every horse of quality and deserved its win happened to be a chestnut. Word soon went round that the judge loved chestnuts and wouldnt place anything else. I know the judge from the past and know she hates chestnuts but she placed the horses correctly in spite of her bias against them. Another season watched hundreds of welsh section A classes then toddled along to the county show. the judge was a "welsh can only be grey" so every grey pony was placed and not a single alternative colour. The hundreds of classes I had followed nearly every pony appeared at the show, the solid colours were often champion reserve champions and winners at those shows with the greys behind them, there were some pretty ropey greys above them under that judge.
Dressage one local judge appears to knock of 10% if the horse isnt a tb or warmblood so it doesnt matter how well the cobs and ponies do they can never get even close to a place. This is again an observation as I dont ride anymore. So not a complaining competitor I used to compete at all levelst so not totally unknowledgable


----------



## Tnavas (4 January 2016)

So I'm guessing that those of you who are peed off by seeing horses left tied to the truck unattended have an entourage of helpers - I have spent most of my life competing on my own. No mumsy or a groom to help.

Mine tie up to the truck and generally stay put. Those who were good at sneaking off got a bum rope so couldn't pull back. 

Over the years I've seen a good few rip the rope out of the hand of the person looking after them and then prance off.

Managed 40+ years of shows with no problems


----------



## AdorableAlice (4 January 2016)

rachk89 said:



			See now thats why I am a bit iffy about putting my horse forward for ridden shows like that. He is a lovely horse to ride, for women. But when you put a man on him its 50/50 on whether he will try and throw the poor bloke off. To be fair on him, he has only ever tried to throw one guy off and he did get better with him and the other man who rode him he just stamped his hooves at me a bit for allowing it to happen.
.
		
Click to expand...

That is exactly my point.  If a competitor cannot school and produce a horse for the relevant class, don't enter it and expect the judges to judge it.

The horse I mentioned was down right rude, why should I ask my ride judge to risk injury by getting on it.  She was not there to school it for the owner.  So many owners think they are doing the judges a favour by allowing their horses to be ridden.  The reality in many cases are horses that are stiff, one sided, rude and give a ride that a camel could better.

I have no doubt that Mr John Chugg wishes he had not got on the naughty hunter at Dublin, and the owner of that particular horse has had to live with the consequences as does Mr Chugg.  For any of you planning on showing ridden horses please produce them to be safe and mannerly.  Personally I can see the day coming when ride judges will be abandoned.


----------



## Casey76 (4 January 2016)

I'm quietly laughing at everyone saying they hate seeing unattended horses at shows... only because it is the norm in France, and also, to tie up to things much less sturdy than a lorry or trailer, e.g. a string tied round a tree or even a string tied between two trees, with a whole posse of ponies tied to the string like a laundry line.

It would be rare that a horse or pony is left on a lorry/trailer, mainly if it is bucketing down.  I've known one of the local riding schools turn up in their 10 horse lorry at 7am, disgorge all of its contents, and not reload until 7pm at the end of the day.  Surrounding the lorry will be all of the parents cars with the equipment of the riders - taking up all of the lorry space shock/horror!

There are a few bug bears of competing in France too, but mostly everything seems to run smoothly.


----------



## AandK (4 January 2016)

So many little things that bug me, but I have to say the biggest bug bear of mine is people standing about in collecting rings when they are not warming up/next in.  
It's not a problem if you have a massive space to warm up in, but when you don't and you're trying to jump, it really isn't helpful when someone is sat there (usually near the practice fences) on their horse chatting to their mates (also on their horses) and half the extended family are stood IN the ring with them too.  Funnily enough it's much worse at unaff/local level, and I have never once seen a steward do anything about it.  
Perhaps 2016 will be the year I grow a pair, and actually say something instead of moaning about it under my breath...


----------



## Farma (4 January 2016)

WOW I don't know where to start on this one!
As a competitor; trainers standing in the warm up, people on horses standing still on the track, schooling whips poking sideways, people being vicious to their horses when they think nobody is looking!
As a judge; people coming in scruffy esp no hairnets, people not showing their numbers then circling the furthest point away from us, sitting trot the whole of a test when the rider is totally incapable, older horses in tests way above their ability and seeing them struggle through it, fiddling the head in at the final halt.


----------



## Sprat (4 January 2016)

I went SJ yesterday and the general behavior of competitors made my blood boil.

Rude people monopolising  the warm up jump whilst being given a lesson in the warm up, and shouting at anyone who dared pipe up that everyone has to ride not just one person

People riding side by side in a very packed small warm up

People riding in front of fences that are being jumped

A horrible young girl, who bought her horse into the 65cm class - the horse went badly, so she entered into the 75cm class, where is also went badly. So she continued to rag it around the warm up, beating the life out of it before entering it into the 85 cm class. There were on average about 40 - 50 people in each class so you can imagine how much of a long day it was. Where were the parents?! If I had treated my pony like that when I was her age, I would have been swiftly pulled off and had a smack round the back of the legs!

Grrr!


----------



## SHCC (4 January 2016)

Just a few pet hates: 

I occasionally xc collecting ring steward at ODEs and get really wound up when minor names demand to be bumped up the board as they have so many horses to ride and must be back for their dressage in an hour. 
Had a full on discussion with a couple of professionals at Smith's Lawn last year. No, I didn't know who they were, and Yes, I understood they were going to Achen. But there were people who had been waiting over an hour too and had been in the collecting ring the whole time, and had not vanished off. 

Riders who don't say please and thank you to stewards and other officials, most of whom are volunteers.

Badly behaved or poorly behaved Shires/Clydesdales beating better behaved well turned out continental heavy horses. 

Badly driven horses winning showing classes. Or horses that won't back the carriage when asked, especially in trade classes. Whole point of a trade horse was to stand still on command until told to move off again and to back the delivery vehicle too. 
Incorrect turnouts in the concours classes.

I could go on...


----------



## Molliex (4 January 2016)

hate it when you're warming up and (it's usually little kids) come whizzing up behind you when your horse clearly has a red ribbon. not only its it unsafe, I also think it's rude to gallop full pelt close to a horse regardless of whether they have a ribbon in their tail or not


----------



## Notimetoride (4 January 2016)

Two words . . . . . pot hunters.   I have a massive issue with people competing in classes lower than their capabilities just to go home with a string of red frillies.  Have people no conscience / sportsmanship ?


----------



## Overread (4 January 2016)

Notimetoride said:



			Two words . . . . . pot hunters.   I have a massive issue with people competing in classes lower than their capabilities just to go home with a string of red frillies.  Have people no conscience / sportsmanship ?
		
Click to expand...

We had to ban posting photos in the "beginners" section on one forum I'm on due to the fact that many people vastly underestimate their skill level. Even if they are clearly better than beginners; clearly not at the starting point and might even get good comments or win things. 
Many are not so much "pot-hunters" but more afraid to advance up a level; or don't consider themselves experienced/confident enough to compete at a higher level. 

So with no push they stay lower down. Same in a lot of competing events. IT also works for them because they do well more than they do badly and thus enjoy it; whilst if they advance higher they often flip right over to being the near bottom in the top group instead of near top in the lower group.


----------



## windand rain (4 January 2016)

17 hand horses competing over 35cm fences is another bug bear of mine. Now I am sounding like a grump but cannot fathom what pleasure people get from taking the prizes from the under 8 year olds. It is daft they can step oveer the fences I know sometimes its young horses or scared riders but once winning the 35cm class should be enough move on for goodness sake. Same as winning the Intro classes at dressage once you have won or been placed move on a stage


----------



## Notimetoride (4 January 2016)

Overread said:



			We had to ban posting photos in the "beginners" section on one forum I'm on due to the fact that many people vastly underestimate their skill level. Even if they are clearly better than beginners; clearly not at the starting point and might even get good comments or win things. 
Many are not so much "pot-hunters" but more afraid to advance up a level; or don't consider themselves experienced/confident enough to compete at a higher level. 

So with no push they stay lower down. Same in a lot of competing events. IT also works for them because they do well more than they do badly and thus enjoy it; whilst if they advance higher they often flip right over to being the near bottom in the top group instead of near top in the lower group.
		
Click to expand...

TBH i do agree with you on this, mostly, but i have seen with my own eyes, someone who has been to all the big championships, coming home with armfuls of saches (spelling?), then enter a very low key comp and oddly enough win by a huge margin (and then brag about it).   There are pot hunters out there who know they are going to win.  I cant see how that can be satisfying myself.


----------



## little_critter (5 January 2016)

Overread said:



			We had to ban posting photos in the "beginners" section on one forum I'm on due to the fact that many people vastly underestimate their skill level. Even if they are clearly better than beginners; clearly not at the starting point and might even get good comments or win things. 
Many are not so much "pot-hunters" but more afraid to advance up a level; or don't consider themselves experienced/confident enough to compete at a higher level. 

So with no push they stay lower down. Same in a lot of competing events. IT also works for them because they do well more than they do badly and thus enjoy it; whilst if they advance higher they often flip right over to being the near bottom in the top group instead of near top in the lower group.
		
Click to expand...

A lady at our yard would always complain that horses in her intro dressage class shouldn't be there, they are too good, the horses are bread to do well etc etc. 
Well now she has fulfilled the criteria to move from restricted to open she's saying she doesn't see why the rule should apply to her. 
I was rather blunt and pointed out that she would have been the first to complain if people were staying in restricted when they should be open.


----------



## The_Dappled_One. (5 January 2016)

Kids galloping their ponies through crowds and in walkways. I nearly collided with a boy careering his pony in circles around a trailer once when there was a perfectly quiet warm up elsewhere, no apology he just galloped off. Same thing at another show, two girls racing side by side through a crowded area for no real reason.


----------



## Equi (5 January 2016)

Everything here. But especially people around the gate. I mostly show alone and last show I had was with my stallion for the first time. The gate was totally blocked with people on horses watching the class, people spectating and the gate was the only place to stand (indoor arena) and the rest of the class participants which was 90% children. I had to warm up and just keep running back and fourth and asking everyone what was going on.


----------



## vam (5 January 2016)

People pushing in. I get to the class and put my number down I work out how many before me and roughly how long that will be and time it accordingly. I hate getting on, checking the board to see I have been bumped down. I had this once where I got bumped from mid way down the first line to mid way down the second! I was not impressed at all. 
People loitering around a busy warm up ring sat on their horses watching the class. Get off, put it back on the lorry or whatever and go and watch from the right place. Not take up room in the warm up. 
People who insist on coming out of their round, getting just past the gate or in the tunnel/waiting area and stop. Drives me bonkers. If you are waiting to go next fair enough but if not get out of the d@mn way! Don&#8217;t just stop to discuss your round with your groupies, go walk your puffing horse off, then have a chat, don&#8217;t come out the ring and look at me like I&#8217;ve got 3 heads when I ask you to move so I can wait to go in or because the person who knows their horse won&#8217;t stand quietly to go in, has been waiting in the warm up, now needs to come in but can&#8217;t until you get out of the way as there is not enough room. 
People who come out of the ring at a fast trot trying to look like they are pulling up their uncontrollable horse in an effort to back it look like it&#8217;s the reason for their bad round/riding. You know the sort, stand up in their stirrups, leaning back, arms straight, weirdly twisted head and shoulders but not actually trying to pull up. Or the ones who look like they think they are more important than anyone else and have got there nose so high in the sky I'm surprised their nostrils haven&#8217;t frozen. I find it bad manners and dangerous coming out at more than a walk, just no need for it.


----------



## Equi (5 January 2016)

windand rain said:



			17 hand horses competing over 35cm fences is another bug bear of mine. Now I am sounding like a grump but cannot fathom what pleasure people get from taking the prizes from the under 8 year olds. It is daft they can step oveer the fences I know sometimes its young horses or scared riders but once winning the 35cm class should be enough move on for goodness sake. Same as winning the Intro classes at dressage once you have won or been placed move on a stage
		
Click to expand...

I would have to disagree here. I'm a terribly nervous rider, its a work in progress, but im not at the stage of jumping anything and my first "show" is goign to be a pole on the ground type thing. If i progress to 35cm i would be very happy and my horse is 17hh and an ex hunter, so yeah he can do it wit ease, i however can not. Many 8 year olds jump better than their ponies can.


----------



## rascal (5 January 2016)

People leaving rubbish on the ground, either take it with you or put in in the bin, not difficult really.
Another thing I don't like is people who enter class after class on horses/ponies that are clearly unfit.
I don't like see kids on ponies that are way too small for them, not just a bit big.


----------



## MagicMelon (5 January 2016)

Toby_Zaphod said:



			Also at a busy show when lorries are not parked close to each other just because someone wants to tie their horse up alongside their lorry. Then they walk off leaving the horse unsupervised & are feeding a hay net outside the lorry which is contrary to the rules of the show.
		
Click to expand...

Thankfully we dont have this "rule" up my way as I like to have my horse tied up outside - my pet hate is seeing horses standing stock still on lorries all day long bored to death and not being able to move bar a few inches either side, then dragged out for 30 mins the entire day.  At least my horses have fresh air, can see whats going on and can move about to a degree. I do leave them tied up (IF they are sensible) but only while I'm wondering about nearby, if I go off to walk XC then I generally put the horse in or see if a friend is near to keep an eye.

My irritation is seeing young kids wearing spurs, with a massive gag in the ponies mouth, martingale etc. and very few of them can ride well enough. Oh and rude kids / parents, drives me nuts (as I merrily go off to my young sons very first event this weekend...!!).


----------



## rowan666 (5 January 2016)

*people who use their horses as arm chairs 
*people who charge around the show ground or lorry area with no regard for anyone else's safety
*judges who are clueless with regards to the breed or type they are judging (IE placing plaited show ponies in M&M!) or only place those they they know
*judges who give no feed back atall or give totally contradictory feed back
*people who whip their horses repeatedly and the judges/stewards/organisers that refuse to ask them to stop or leave for whatever reason


----------



## Lexi_ (5 January 2016)

Competitors who don't bother to let anyone know they're not going cross-country so that all the fence judges are still sitting waiting at nearly 7pm...


----------



## rachk89 (5 January 2016)

windand rain said:



			17 hand horses competing over 35cm fences is another bug bear of mine. Now I am sounding like a grump but cannot fathom what pleasure people get from taking the prizes from the under 8 year olds. It is daft they can step oveer the fences I know sometimes its young horses or scared riders but once winning the 35cm class should be enough move on for goodness sake. Same as winning the Intro classes at dressage once you have won or been placed move on a stage
		
Click to expand...

I can kind of see your point but I know I would be guilty of doing this in the future. My horse still doesn't understand that he can go round a course calmly and I would prefer to do small jumps until he learns to behave. Going over bigger jumps at a gallop in a small arena isn't fun it's scary. To me at least. 

Same reason why his first time doing cross country will be with tiny jumps. But that's also because he has a habit of dropping his legs and I don't want him breaking his legs.


----------



## rachk89 (5 January 2016)

AdorableAlice said:



			That is exactly my point.  If a competitor cannot school and produce a horse for the relevant class, don't enter it and expect the judges to judge it.

The horse I mentioned was down right rude, why should I ask my ride judge to risk injury by getting on it.  She was not there to school it for the owner.  So many owners think they are doing the judges a favour by allowing their horses to be ridden.  The reality in many cases are horses that are stiff, one sided, rude and give a ride that a camel could better.

I have no doubt that Mr John Chugg wishes he had not got on the naughty hunter at Dublin, and the owner of that particular horse has had to live with the consequences as does Mr Chugg.  For any of you planning on showing ridden horses please produce them to be safe and mannerly.  Personally I can see the day coming when ride judges will be abandoned.
		
Click to expand...

Exactly. After harleys behaviour tonight he won't be going to any show for anything until i know he can behave around other horses in a respectable manner. He tried to buck me off tonight because he was napping to other horses in the arena and he didn't want to work. After that he tried bolting and leaping into the air. To be fair on him he hasn't been around any horse in the same arena/field as him in 3 months at least so I am surprised he didn't try killing me haha.

But it's the same principle. I won't let him get away with it and he isn't being trusted with another rider til he can behave. 

I ain't sure he would even be liked i am not familiar with showing but i think they prefer comfortable horses they can ride all day don't they? Harleys movement has given people stitches before and that's just trot. He makes your stomach muscles work hard haha.


----------



## rachk89 (5 January 2016)

conniegirl said:



			Please don't ever put your horse forwards for a ride judge until it is safe to be ridden by one!
Ride judges have lives, families and careers too and riding horses that owners know might throw them is a good way for a judge to get badly hurt
		
Click to expand...

Oh don't worry I won't be. I have been told he could do showing but until he stops being a brat it's not happening. He is a big powerful horse and very dominant with it. He isn't safe when he has his tantrums but he is only 7 and had about a year of work now, 6 months with me so he will get better.


----------



## peaceandquiet1 (5 January 2016)

People who leave dogs in their cars unless properly adapted to do so


----------



## The_Dappled_One. (5 January 2016)

horsemadmum1 said:



			People who leave dogs in their cars unless properly adapted to do so
		
Click to expand...

Or on the other side, people who either let their dogs run ragged or have them yapping at the heels of horses they don't know! 
I remember last year at a local show several frantic announcements had to be put out for an owner to control their loose dog who was terrorising the showing ring. If it isn't controllable, keep it on a lead or leave it at home!


----------



## windand rain (5 January 2016)

I did qualify my statement about big horses that jumping little jumps it is acceptable if horse or rider is afraid or a baby its not acceptable for the same large horses to win week in week out over tiny jumps or any horse regardless of size or shape  at Intro dressage once you have won at least try to move on


----------



## NaeNae87 (6 January 2016)

My pet peeves - 

People riding up my horses backside - He doesn't kick so I don't put a ribbon in his tail but he is horse shy and muppets zooming around behind him and galloping past him even though I give warm up jumps a really wide berth and keep out of the way of everyone else, really irritates me. He hates XC warm up for this very reason, so his warm up now is getting lunged for 5-10 mins, I then hop on, walk him around a bit then trot him over to the start box. His warm up jump is the first jump on course... It's not worth having him freak out in warm up.

Riders not giving way on XC despite being asked to by the rider about to over take them asking them repeatedly. 

Ribbon hunters -Official riders and horses using loop holes (not competing official for over 12 months) entering encouragement shows and cleaning up the ribbons.

People who leave dogs in cars


----------



## sasquatch (6 January 2016)

My yard runs jumping leagues and small shows fairly regularly, so I don't often leave to compete (and haven't done much riding lately or been able to compete!)

one of the things I _hate_ is the warmups. The biggest thing for me is some of the smaller kids on ponies who seem to jump the same pony in half the classes, and seem to hog the whole warmup as the pony is made to canter round as fast as possible, and you get out of the way.

It really, really annoyed me. It's normally the same riders, under about 13 years old, who just send the ponies doing laps in canter and racing them over increasingly high warmup fences without any regard for anyone else who may actually need to warm up to jump. And parents seem to encourage it or do nothing other than tell people to move.

People who walk infront of the fence, or parents who raise jumps up high for their kids, walk off and leave the jumps up, then tell you not to jump/change height as their child is warming up over fences - even though they have walked off and left and child isn't approaching the fences but walking round the arena.

Likewise, people who hog the jumps and whack them up high and warm up for the 90cm, but in doing so, make it nearly impossible for someone warming up for the 60 or 70cm that is taking place or about to start to get warmed up properly. 

People who will walk in front of a jump as you're coming into it, or walk infront, stand and talk to their pal stood at the jump, whilst people are yelling at them to move including others stood at the jump and your own person helping you warm up. And they act annoyed/flustered for being told to move! Sorry, my cob coming into a fence, no matter what height, at an active canter, will either crash into you, or stop suddenly and send me flying! It's not too hard to see where others are warming up.

I can't stand people who will just ride where they please, I've been nearly crashed into several times whilst warming up and using a circle (to stay out of the way of those doing laps!) when the person doing a lap in canter has lost control and cuts across my path or puts their horse/pony on a tiny circle so they can eventually stop. It's not so hard to look around an arena and if you are having an issue yell so the person around you knows.

The whizzy kids who will ride right up behind you and overtake with barely any room really, really irritate me. I don't know if that came across, but my horse whilst he wouldn't kick, is easily excitable and basic ring etiquette is to leave others enough room. 

I also don't like how there are some judgemental so and sos who whilst helping warm their friends/child/partner/relative up feel the need to make comment or don't help a rider when needed, be it by being asked if they could put a fence back down when they're done, being asked if they could let someone else use the fence or even as much as helping a rider who's fallen at a fence they're standing next too. I understand you have to keep an eye on your child/partner/relative/friend but if someone has a fall a few feet from you, or at the jump you're stood chatting at, then making sure they're ok or making other riders aware someone has fallen at the fence doesn't seem like too much to ask. Maybe it's just me, but if a rider fell at a fence I was stood at, I would at least make sure any other rider knew not to approach until the faller and their horse were safely out of the approach and landing.


----------



## peaceandquiet1 (6 January 2016)

sasquatch said:



			My yard runs jumping leagues and small shows fairly regularly, so I don't often leave to compete (and haven't done much riding lately or been able to compete!)

one of the things I _hate_ is the warmups. The biggest thing for me is some of the smaller kids on ponies who seem to jump the same pony in half the classes, and seem to hog the whole warmup as the pony is made to canter round as fast as possible, and you get out of the way.

It really, really annoyed me. It's normally the same riders, under about 13 years old, who just send the ponies doing laps in canter and racing them over increasingly high warmup fences without any regard for anyone else who may actually need to warm up to jump. And parents seem to encourage it or do nothing other than tell people to move.

People who walk infront of the fence, or parents who raise jumps up high for their kids, walk off and leave the jumps up, then tell you not to jump/change height as their child is warming up over fences - even though they have walked off and left and child isn't approaching the fences but walking round the arena.

Likewise, people who hog the jumps and whack them up high and warm up for the 90cm, but in doing so, make it nearly impossible for someone warming up for the 60 or 70cm that is taking place or about to start to get warmed up properly. 

People who will walk in front of a jump as you're coming into it, or walk infront, stand and talk to their pal stood at the jump, whilst people are yelling at them to move including others stood at the jump and your own person helping you warm up. And they act annoyed/flustered for being told to move! Sorry, my cob coming into a fence, no matter what height, at an active canter, will either crash into you, or stop suddenly and send me flying! It's not too hard to see where others are warming up.

I can't stand people who will just ride where they please, I've been nearly crashed into several times whilst warming up and using a circle (to stay out of the way of those doing laps!) when the person doing a lap in canter has lost control and cuts across my path or puts their horse/pony on a tiny circle so they can eventually stop. It's not so hard to look around an arena and if you are having an issue yell so the person around you knows.

The whizzy kids who will ride right up behind you and overtake with barely any room really, really irritate me. I don't know if that came across, but my horse whilst he wouldn't kick, is easily excitable and basic ring etiquette is to leave others enough room. 

I also don't like how there are some judgemental so and sos who whilst helping warm their friends/child/partner/relative up feel the need to make comment or don't help a rider when needed, be it by being asked if they could put a fence back down when they're done, being asked if they could let someone else use the fence or even as much as helping a rider who's fallen at a fence they're standing next too. I understand you have to keep an eye on your child/partner/relative/friend but if someone has a fall a few feet from you, or at the jump you're stood chatting at, then making sure they're ok or making other riders aware someone has fallen at the fence doesn't seem like too much to ask. Maybe it's just me, but if a rider fell at a fence I was stood at, I would at least make sure any other rider knew not to approach until the faller and their horse were safely out of the approach and landing.
		
Click to expand...

And all of this. When I jumped I had a horse who was frightened of the warm-up due to the whizzy kids and I never ever jumped a practice fence due to the selfish awful behaviour of a few competitors. I was usually on my own, so just had to make the best of it and walk round the car park to loosen him off.


----------



## Clannad48 (6 January 2016)

Just thought of another one - people who don't understand what HC (Hors Concours) means - we have a very flashy but very dumb warmblood who after recovering from a severely fractured leg we took to a local dressage competition, (just to get her used to being out in competition again) which we entered HC - only to have a demented mother scream abuse at my daughter for entering at a lower level when the horse was 'obviously capable of more'.  Luckily one of the stewards who knew us and why we had entered the comp HC took said demented mother to one side and 'pointed out the error of her ways'.


----------



## Toby_Zaphod (7 January 2016)

All the numerous moans & groans about the warm up arena goings on should mall be sorted out by the steward. They should ensure the rules of warm up riding are adhered to. They should ensure that the jump is no higher than the class that is currently being jumped. They should also ensure that there are a limited number of horses in the ring at any one time for safety. This number is normally all ready known at the various venues & should be stuck to. There should be no one in the ring warming up with i.e. 20 horses to go. If a competitor misses their number to go in to the ring then they should be automatically dropped to the last one to go in the class & not going in when they are ready. This conduct infuriates other competitors who have warmed their horse up just right to go in & then they find that someone has pushed in.


----------



## marmalade76 (7 January 2016)

huskydamage said:



			I can't stand all the bitching. Its so over the top.
Shows have little for me these days. being a lanky adult on an unknown breed little pony there's not a lot I can go in, and because we won some jumping stuff years ago (even though I'm now crap lol)I am excluded from any tiny jump courses I might like a go at. About the only thing I like is the gymkana and hardly any local shows do them anymore or if they do people are too stiff to enter so race will only have about 3 people lol (including me of course!) Its all so serious and boring
		
Click to expand...

Where are you?? Round here e often get shows with open classes from 2' up, open to all, regardless (though, there are always folks who moan about so and so winning again - it's open! tough poo!) and sometimes smaller and I nearly always do the gymkhana these days, and handy pony and I think I may have started a trend as numbers are picking up for the open sections!

My show moans - hoards of people on horses/ponies hanging round the entrance to the ring, half of which are clearly not even in the class! Not easy when you have marish cow bag!

On the schedule of every comp I've ever been to it has stated "dogs must be kept on leads at all times" yet there is _always_ at least one person who feels this does not apply to them and their dog!

People who have not read the rules!

Bad/unsympathetic riding and people who don't treat their horses/ponies with respect.

Badly fitting/fitted tack.

People who've made no effort to turn themselves and their horses out correctly.

Riders with no control over their legs wearing spurs.

People who whack up the practice fences, usually well over the height of the current class. I like a small practice fence, I don't want to scare myself before I go in the ring!

People who ride around/hammer their horses all day.

Running order of classes being changed.

Parents who are horrid to their children if they've not done well.

Bad manners, bad losers and bad sportsmanship.

Sure I'll think of something else as soon as I click submit..


----------



## MargotC (7 January 2016)

My biggest one would be the riders who do not make sure their horses are seen to first before doing anything else after a class, and instead go on to get a drink, remove their helmet, etc. Apparently for some the job is done when their round is over (I am not talking about those handing the horse over to a proper groom). The amount of riders who happily pawn their horse off without even loosening the girth beggars belief at local shows here, often with leased RS horses and no designated grooms. I used to volunteer under my RI with things like holding and walking after classes and this was done to make sure no horse was left unattended. It shouldn't have been necessary..


----------



## Dubsie (7 January 2016)

My pet hates are the people with small ponies and hoards of children.  It's the grown ups who let the ponies pull them around to the best bits of grass (and worse this is often around the collecting ring if its grass).  If it has a bridle on it's working and thus not meant to be eating, so why not hold firmly onto the horse's head and stop it putting its head down, it's bad manners and makes it harder for whichever one of your little kids is riding it next.

I also dislike the fact that when competing a pony in a pony jumping class some of the 14.2s are a full foot taller than other 14.2s, and often, if a split class (adults or under 16s on horses / kids & ponies) you'll find ponies taller than the smaller horses!

Announcers who cannot read names out correctly. Really annoying if your name is clearly written on the sheet (as you saw in the secretary's) and yet what comes out over the tannoy is another name beginning with the same letter and your surname (but otherwise no similarity) when you're intending to share the video with grandma & friends.

Tea bars/trailers that charge over £1.50 for a cup of tea.  We know how much a teabag is.  Ditto £1 for a roll of Polos.  And over £5 for a burger has to be a very special handmade super-sized one.  Just because we have horses doesn't mean we are minted, we can see you stuck a newly printed price list over your normal day-to-day prices. Good job I normally bring sandwiches and a flask.


----------



## livetoride (7 January 2016)

Walrus said:



			Lack of hairnet use!! Loose flappy hair sticking out of hats looks awful. A hairnet is quite possibly the cheapest thing that you can add to a show outfit that makes the most difference to overall appearance! At our local show I'm half tempted to take a bagful and hand the flipping things out!!!
		
Click to expand...

Couldn't agree more!


----------



## MagicMelon (7 January 2016)

Ooh ooh and I also want to jump on the bandwagon of those who hate 'grooms' rushing in front of warm-ups fences without even a glance to see if anyone else is coming, and those riders who think they own the warm-up and you have to get out of their way all the time and the fences just keep getting put up the second their rider has jumped it, sod if anyone else wants to! Height of rudeness IMO.

I also dont like the usual burger vans at horse shows and venue cafes, why is it that they assume horse people only ever want to eat really fattening unhealthy stuff all the time?! I've given up trying to get lunch for my 3yo at shows as I dont want him scoffing chips. Yes, I'm taking my own food to a show this weekend...


----------



## Deltaflyer (7 January 2016)

marmalade76 said:



			Where are you?? Round here e often get shows with open classes from 2' up, open to all, regardless (though, there are always folks who moan about so and so winning again - it's open! tough poo!) and sometimes smaller and I nearly always do the gymkhana these days, and handy pony and I think I may have started a trend as numbers are picking up for the open sections!

My show moans - hoards of people on horses/ponies hanging round the entrance to the ring, half of which are clearly not even in the class! Not easy when you have marish cow bag!

On the schedule of every comp I've ever been to it has stated "dogs must be kept on leads at all times" yet there is _always_ at least one person who feels this does not apply to them and their dog!

People who have not read the rules!

Bad/unsympathetic riding and people who don't treat their horses/ponies with respect.

Badly fitting/fitted tack.

People who've made no effort to turn themselves and their horses out correctly.

People who whack up the practice fences, usually well over the height of the current class. I like a small practice fence, I don't want to scare myself before I go in the ring!

People who ride around/hammer their horses all day.

Running order of classes being changed.

Parents who are horrid to their children if they've not done well
		
Click to expand...

Can I add to this children who are horrid to their parents and ponies if they don't do well.

There are so many things that keep cropping up again and again. Practice jumps and warm up areas and people not attending to their horses before themselves seem to be one of the most mentioned bug-bears. Both of which are amongst mine too.


----------



## Casey76 (7 January 2016)

There are lots of issues with the local/ UA shows (it appears)! - is it any better at affiliated shows?

Most of my "local" venues (though they are all affiliated) usually shout people into the warm up in the order they are jumping in the class, with a limited number of people allowed in.  As all of the jumping competitions are in ascending order from smallest to highest, there isn't usually any issues with the warm up fence height.  I've never been to a warm up in the UK, so have nothing to compare it to, do you also call the fence on approach?

The things which bug me about shows in France is the time keeping... one of my closes venues is notorious, and by lunchtime can be running 1-2 hours late.  The other thing is seeing kids on ponies which are bitted up the eyeballs.  We have one pony on the yard who is a right little toad, and far too strong for her rider, even though the Pelham she wears is almost as big as her head!

There are strict rules on the bits you can wear for competition, one of the rules is that if you use a Dutch gag, running gag or Pelham you must use roundings (though if you have an amateur or pro license this doesn't apply).


----------



## Araboo27 (7 January 2016)

WelshD said:



			Dartmoor Hill Ponies, part breds and dubiously bred optimistically labelled M&M ponies in classes for registered M&M's
		
Click to expand...

This made me laugh, I have an unregistered native type and am really struggling to find classes, she doesn't seem to fit into anything but I would NEVER dream of entering her into a class she wasn't eligible for &#128514;


----------



## Araboo27 (7 January 2016)

Asha said:



			Just thought of another, dirty facilities. There's one centre I can't go to, as the toilets should be condemned. If the toilets are bad, there's no way I would use the cafe. A bit of paint isn't going to break the bank.
		
Click to expand...

Ooh, where is this? I'm in Cheshire too and don't want to risk it, lol.


----------



## loobylu (7 January 2016)

SHCC said:



			Just a few pet hates: 

I occasionally xc collecting ring steward at ODEs and get really wound up when minor names demand to be bumped up the board as they have so many horses to ride and must be back for their dressage in an hour. 
Had a full on discussion with a couple of professionals at Smith's Lawn last year. No, I didn't know who they were, and Yes, I understood they were going to Achen. But there were people who had been waiting over an hour too and had been in the collecting ring the whole time, and had not vanished off. 

Riders who don't say please and thank you to stewards and other officials, most of whom are volunteers.

Badly behaved or poorly behaved Shires/Clydesdales beating better behaved well turned out continental heavy horses. 

Badly driven horses winning showing classes. Or horses that won't back the carriage when asked, especially in trade classes. Whole point of a trade horse was to stand still on command until told to move off again and to back the delivery vehicle too. 
Incorrect turnouts in the concours classes.

I could go on...
		
Click to expand...

I tend to put numbers down, as horses come in to the warm up, in sets of four. Any urgent multiples ( usually denoted on paper copy of runners at the events I steward at) get slotted in, one after every four. It means no one should suddenly find themselves moved down drastically, and pacifies most pros as they see you have a plan. Equally, someone will usually have a last minute crisis of confidence, at which point someone in a hurry will happily head to the start to avoid a delay on course.


----------



## rachk89 (7 January 2016)

MargotC said:



			My biggest one would be the riders who do not make sure their horses are seen to first before doing anything else after a class, and instead go on to get a drink, remove their helmet, etc. Apparently for some the job is done when their round is over (I am not talking about those handing the horse over to a proper groom). The amount of riders who happily pawn their horse off without even loosening the girth beggars belief at local shows here, often with leased RS horses and no designated grooms. I used to volunteer under my RI with things like holding and walking after classes and this was done to make sure no horse was left unattended. It shouldn't have been necessary..
		
Click to expand...

Haha I hated it when I would be using a riding school horse for a competition and when I got off someone would just come and take the horse off me to put it away. I wanted to look after it, but when things are hectic they kind of just want people to get out of the way I guess. This is what I like about having my own horse now, I can do the looking after at the end. Besides I am neurotic about that, if its not done by me its not done right.


----------



## Tnavas (8 January 2016)

T



loobylu said:



			I tend to put numbers down, as horses come in to the warm up, in sets of four. Any urgent multiples ( usually denoted on paper copy of runners at the events I steward at) get slotted in, one after every four. It means no one should suddenly find themselves moved down drastically, and pacifies most pros as they see you have a plan. Equally, someone will usually have a last minute crisis of confidence, at which point someone in a hurry will happily head to the start to avoid a delay on course.
		
Click to expand...

Don't agree with this, if you have multiple horses you get yourself to the collecting ring early and get your numbers down scattered through the board, then others fill in the gap, it should not happen that you find yourself bumped down the board at any time. Being helpful is a really nice thing to do but people need to learn that they are not gods just because they have multiple horses. They wait their turn fairly just as everyone else does.


----------

